# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Քուն

## StrangeLittleGirl

Տարբեր գիտնականներ տարբեր կարծիքներ ունեն այն մասին, թե քանի ժամ պետք է մարդը քնի: Ոմանք առանձին թվեր են սահմանում յուրաքանչյուր տարիքի համար, ոմանք էլ պնդում են, թե չափահաս դառնալուց հետո մինչև կյանքի վերջ անհրաժեշտ է 7 ժամ քնել: Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք: Եթե իմ սեփական փորձից խոսեմ, ապա ուղեղս թարմ պահպանվում է միայն այն դեպքում, եթե  աշխատանքային օրերին քնում եմ 8 ժամ, շաբաթ օրը՝ 9, իսկ կիրակի՝ 10-11:

----------

Տրիբուն (27.07.2017)

----------


## Լոս

ես մի բան եմ նկատել
եթե մի ժամանակաշրջանում քիչ եմ քնում, անպայման տեղը հանում եմ.

շատ եմ քնում, իսկ երբ հոգնաց եմ կոմպլեքսիս համաձայն գործ չեմ ձեռնարկում.

իսկ իմ մի ծանոթը ինձ ասում էի որ մարդ հավասար քանակությամբ է քնում. ինչ որ տոկոս կա  .. այդ տոկոսաինությամբ. նույնիսկ եթե երկար ժամանակ քիչ քնես, միևնույնն է տեղը կհանես. (կամել դագաղի մեջ :Ճ)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լոսի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ քնի պակասը անպայման լրացվում է հաջորդ օրերին սովորականից ավելի շատ քնելով կամ, համենայնդեպս, ավելի շատ քնելու ցանկությամբ։ Ինչու եմ այսպես ասու՞մ, որովհետև կոնկրետ ես, որքան էլ սովորականից քիչ քնեմ, միևնույն է, շուտ եմ արթնանում, այսինքն՝ ժամը գիշերվա 04.00-ին քնելու դեպքում էլ եմ ամենաուշը  07.00-ին արթնանում, ժամը 22.00-ին քնելու դեպքում էլ։ Ուրիշ հարց է, որ քիչ քնած ժամանակ արթնանալուց հետո ամբողջ օրը ինձ քնկոտ եմ զգում  :Boredom:  ու անաշխատունակ, բայց միևնույն է, առավոտյան երկար քնել չեմ կարողանում, նույնիսկ ցանկության դեպքում։ Այնպես որ քնիս պակասը լրացնելու համար ինձ մնում է միայն հաջորդ օրերին շատ շուտ պառկել քնելու, չնայած ես սովորաբար այդպես էլ անում եմ. իմ  քնելու ժամը մոտավորապես ժամը 23.00-ն է։  :Wink:  

Ինչ վերաբերում է ժամերի քանակին, ապա իմ օրական նորման 6-8 ժամն է։ Այնուամենայնիվ, ես համոզված եմ, որ այդ չափաբաժինն անհատական է, և այս հարցում չի կարելի ստանդարտ նորմա սահմանել ու դա տարածել բոլորի վրա։ Դե, բնական է, փոքրերը, ամեն դեպքում, ավելի շատ քնի կարիք պիտի ունենան, քան մեծահասակները։ Բայց նրանց համար էլ չի կարելի ստանդարտներ սահմանել, և ես համարում եմ, որ սխալ է երեխաներին զոռով քնեցնելը, երբ նրանք քնելու պահանջ չունեն, ինչը, ցավոք, հաշվի չեն առնում ինչպես շատ ծնողներ, այնպես էլ շատ մանկապարտեզի դաստիարակներ։   Երբեք չեմ մոռանա, թե ինչպես էին մանկապարտեզում ինձ ամեն օր ստիպում քնել այն դեպքում, երբ ես ցերեկը քնելու պահանջ բոլորովին չունեի  :Cray:   :Bad:  , ու ոչ մի անգամ մանկապարտեզում քնած չկամ։  :Tongue:

----------


## kiki

ես այնքան շատ եմ սիրում քնել...հատկապես առավոտյան.... :Blush:  
բայց ցավոք պետք է շուտ արթնանալ, իսկ երեկոյան երբեմն շատ ուշ եմ քնում, պարապում եմ...   :Boredom:   լինում է երբ պարկում եմ շուտ, բայց չեմ կարողանում քնել մինչև գիշերվա 4-5-ը ...անքնություն... :Cray:

----------


## Լյով

Շատ մարդիք կան, որ քնելու համար կարող են թողնել նույնիսկ կարևոր շատ գործեր...
Բայց ես անձամբ քնել չեմ սիրում, դրա փոխարեն կարելի ա ավելի հետաքրքիր ու օգտակար բաներով զբաղվել: Էլ չեմ խոսում ցերեկը քնելու մասին: 
Մեզ տրված ժամանկը կյանքում շատ բաների չի հերիքում, էլ ուր մնաց շատ քնեմ: 
Ինձ թվում ա օրեկան 6,7 ժամ քնելը բավարար է ու դեռ մի բան էլ ավել:
Բայց չեմ կարող ընդհանուր ասել, ես մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում, որոնք քնում եմ ամբողջ գիշեր ու որ թողնես ցերեկվա կեսն էլ քնած անց կկացնեն: 
Չգիտեմ, ոնց ա ճիշտ, շատ թե քիչ քնելը, բայց պետք ա ժամանակը ռացիոնալ օգտագործել...........

----------


## Լոս

այ հենց նոր մտքիս եկավ
հնարավոր է որ քիչ քնեղները կարծում են որ ժամանակը թանկ է և պետք բարձր գնահատել այն:  իսկ իսկ այն մարդիկ, որոնց բնորոշ չե այս մտածելակերպը, հիմնովին տարբերվում են իրենց հոգեկան աշխարհներով. հնարավոր է որ կախված լինի մարդու օրվա որակից. անբախտները երևի շատ են քնում .. մի բանել անկողնում արթուն երազում գոնե 10 րոպե. 
չգիտեմ.. ուղղակի պտքեր են, որ գլխովս, կամ մի այլ օրգանով անցան..

----------


## Chuk

Մի անգամ մի գիտական ամսագրում հետաքրքիր հոդված կարդացի:

Այնտեղ պատմում էին գերմանացիների կատարած մի փորձի մասին: 300-ից ավելի մարդու  (կամավորների) 3 ամիս շարունակ փակել են ստորերկրյա մի տարածքում, որն արտաքին աշխարհից ամբողջովին առանձնացված է: Բոլորի մոտից հավաքել էին ժամացույցները, տարածքն ամբողջ ժամանակ լուսավորված էր էլեկտրական լույսով: Փաստորեն մարդիկ չէին կարող իմանալ թե երբ է ցերեկ, երբ գիշեր: Քնում էին, երբ նրանց քունը տանում էր, արթնանում էին, երբ քնից հագենում էին:

Եվ հետաքրքիրն այն էր, որ բոլոր այդ մարդիկ սկսել էին ապրել այնպիսի ռեժիմով, որ կարծես թե օրը 25 ժամ ունենա: Եվ բոլորը միշտ եղել էին շատ առույգ, առողջ...

Գիտնականները եզրակացրել էին, որ փաստորեն մեզ միշտ օրվա մեջ 1 ժամ պակասում է: Նրանք նաև սրանով էին բացատրել, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր գիշերներն են արթուն մնում (բու), կան որ ցերեկները...

Որևէ մեկը այս փորձի մասին ավելի մանրամասն տեղեկություն ունի՞: :Xeloq:

----------

Ուլուանա (04.08.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

Քնի համար անհրաժեշտ ժամանակը կախված է բազմաթիվ գործոններից.
1. Սենյակում օդի մաքրությունից
2. Ծովի մակերևույթից տեղանքի բարձրությունից (որքան ավելի բարձր է տեղանքը, այնքան ավելի քիչ ժամանակ է պետք քնից հագենալու համար)։
3. Քնելիս մարդու հոգեվիճակից (հանգիստ, ներդաշնակ, հավասարակշռված վիճակում  մարդ ավելի քիչ է քնում)։
Կարծում եմ, որ այս հարցը քննարկելիս կարևոր է հաշվի առնել, որ քունը միայն մարմինը հանգստացնելու համար չէ։ Սակայն դա մատերիալիստական գաղափարներով կարծրացած գիտակցություն ունեցող մարդկանց խելքի բանը չէ  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարևոր է նաև քնի որակը: Կոպիտ հաշվարկներով ցերեկային մակերեսային երկժամյա քունը նույն օգուտն է տալիս, ինչ գիշերվա մեկժամյա քունը:

----------


## kiki

ես հասկանում եմ, որ կյանքը հետաքրքիր է և երբեմն ոմանք համարում են ժամանակի զուր կորուստ քնելը, բայց դա սխալ է իմ կարծիքով...մարդ պետք է քնի ու գոնե մինիմալ չափով հանգստանա, միևնույն է հետագայում պակասը զգացնել կտա...

----------


## Արշակ

Քունը ակտիվ կյանքի մի այլ ձև է, որը շատ ավելի բազմազան է ու գործելու ավելի լայն հնարավորություններ է տալիս։ Ուղղակի պետք է կարողանալ օգտագործել այդ հնարավորությունները։ Ափսո՜ս, որ այն մոռացվել է ու քունը վերածվել է ժամանակի անիմաստ կորստի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քունը ժամանակի անիմաստ կորուստ չէ, հակառակը, չքնելն է ժամանակի անիմաստ կորուստ: Չգիտեմ՝ կարո՞ղ եմ ասածս ճիշտ ձևակերպել: Ասենք, պարապելու վրա օրինակը բերեմ: Դու պետք է մի օրում 200 էջ սովորես և ևս 200-ը հաջորդ որը: Ասենք, այդ 200-ից 70-ը ստիպված ես լինում քնիդ հաշվին կարդալ: Նախ, ավելի շատ ժամանակ ես ծախսում այն ընկալելու համար, երկրորդ այնպես չի ընկալվում, ինչպես թարմ ուղեղով: Գիշերը քիչ ես քնում, գալիս է հաջորդ որը: Կիսաքնած վիճակում կարդում ես մյուս 200 եջը: Կարելի է ասել, որ դա էլ լավ չի ընկալվում: Ի՞նչ է ստացվում: 400 էջից միայն 130-ը լիարժեք գիտես: Իսկ եթե այն 70-ը թողնեիր հաջորդ օրվա, առավոտյան շուտ (նկատի ունեմ 7-8 ժամ քնելուց հետո) արթնանայիր, ավելի կենտրոնացած պարապեիր... լավ, եկեք ամենավատ տարբերակը վերցնենք, այսինքն՝ նորից 130 էջ, ապա օրվա վերջում կստացվեր, որ 260-ը 400-ից հասցրել ես: 
Ա'յ, եթե ամբողջ 400-ը պետք է մի օրում հասցնես, ուրիշ ճար չունես: Բայց շատ լավ է, եթե ամեն ինչ վերջին պահին չես թողնում: Նյարդերդ գոնե հանգիստ են լինում:

----------


## Artgeo

Ամառը ընդամենը 3-4 ժամ, կամ ավելի քիչ, իսկ ձմեռը ինչքան էլ քնեմ քիչա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ այդ 3-4 ժամը քեզ բավարարու՞մ է:

----------


## Artgeo

Ամառը այո, նույնիսկ շատ է, իսկ ձմեռը 8-12 ժամն էլ քիչ է  :Wink:

----------


## John

Ամռանը քնում եմ 3-4 ժան,բայց քիչ է,էսօրվանից ավելի շատ կքնեմ

----------


## Աբելյան

Օրը ցերեկով որ գոնե մի ժամ քնեցի (իսկ ես ամառվա շոգով համարյա ամեն օր էլ քունս տանում ա), էլ գիշերը քնել չի ըլնում. շատ շատ մի 5-6 ժամ:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Մարդը ցանկանում է քնել, երբ հոգնած է կամ երբ կորցնում է հետաքրքրությունը արտաքին աշխարհի նկատմամաբ, այլևս ոչինչ չի ցանկանում իմանալ նրա մասին, չի ցանկանում ընդունել դրսից եկող գրգռիչները: 
Մարդու բնույթն այդպիսին է, որ նա ի վիճակի չէ երկար ժամանակի ընթացքում առանց ընդմիջման դիմանալ արտաքին աշխարհի հետ իր հաղորդակցությանը: Քնելու նպատակը հանգիստն է և դա բոլորովին ժամանակի կորուստ չէ: 
Ինքս արդեն քանի՜ տարի է տառապում եմ անքնությամբ : Եվ կհամաձայնվեի կյանքիս կեսը տալ, մնացած կեսում էլ 8 ժամ  քնած անցկացնելու համար  :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr2006

Չգիտեմ լավ է թե վատ բայց ես քնկոտ եմ… Այս շոգ օրերին քունս ցերեկն ել է տանում, բայց եթե հանկարծ ցերեկը քնեմ  կամ գիշերը շատ ուշ պետք է քնեմ կամ ցերեկը շուտ զարթնեմ: Օրից կախված քնում եմ  6-10 ժամ

----------


## Vahram

ասեմ իմ անձնական ռեժիմը քնի հետ կապված, աշխատանքս  ավարտում եմ գիշերը երկուսի երեքի մոտ  , դե մինջև տուն կհասնեմ ,ես-են , մի խոսքով քնում եմ գիշերվա չորսին , արդնանում առավոտ իննանց կես տասին , սկզբնական շրջանում դժվար եի արդնանում , հիմա սովորական է դառել , չնայած, որ շատ եմ սիրում քնել , հա մի բանել ցերեկվա ժամերն ընդհանրապես չեմ կարողանում քնել

----------


## Լէգնա

Շատ  եմ սիրում  քնել , որ թողնեմ  մինչև հաջորդ  գիշեր կքնեմ  :Blush:  
սակայն ինչ սկսել  եմ այս  աշխատանքս ,սովորություն է արդեն  . առավոտյան  ութին  աչքերս բացվում  են : Ցերեկը  ինչքան էլ հոգնած լինեմ  ,կամ աշխարհից զզված ,չեմ կարողանում  քնել ,կամ եթե  քնեմ ,հաստատ հինգ րոպեից  գլխացավ ...
շատ կուզեի  բայց  այս  ռեժիմս փոխվեր , նաև իմ հարազատների մոտ ,գիշերը պաշտում եմ  ,կցանկանայի  ցերեկը քնել ,իսկ  գիշերը  գոյել  :Blush:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Մինչև առավոտ ժամը 9-ը պետք է արթուն մնամ, հետո էլ ժամը 14-ին ծնունդի եմ:
Այսպիսի ապրելակերպ ես չեմ սիրում: Ուզում էի փորձել գիշերային կյանքի դաժանությունը, արդեն 2-րդ օրն է և հիասթափվում եմ: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է մարդուն այդքան ստրկացնել: Ախր շատ ես առողջությունդ վատացնում հանուն շատ չնչին աշխատավարձի:
Ինչքա՞ն կարող է մարդ արդուն մնա: Ինչքա՞ն անքունությունը մարդու առողջությանը սկսում է վնաս հասցնել:
Բժիշկներ ջան օգնեք:
SOS
 :Shok:

----------


## Aida

Ես ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում քնել: Ցերեկները չեմ քնում: Կարծում եմ դա իզուր ժամանակի կորուստ է: Իսկ կյանքը մարդուն մի անգամա տրվում և չարժե ժամանակը ծախսել քնելու վրա: Սիրում եմ քնել միայն, երբ քունս սարսափելի տանում է, ուղղակի աչքերս չեմ կարողանում բացել ու այդ դաժան պահին, երբ գլուխս դնում եմ մի փափուկ բարձի....................դա իրոք որ հաճույք է: Միայն այս դեպքում եմ քնելուց հաճույք ստանում: Թե չէ թողեն ընդհանրապես չեմ քնի:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Aida դու, որ իմ նման մի երկու օր չքնես, կզգաս, օրվա, որ ժամին ուզում ա լինի, լինի ցերեկ թե գիշեր, մեկա հաճուքով քնում ես: Բայց լավ բան չի, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս չփորձես:  :Wink:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Բայց իսկապես ինձ հետաքրքրում է, թե ինչքա՞ն արթուն մնալը սկսում է մարդու առողջականին ազդել: Ճիշտ է նախորդ գրառումներում գրված է, որ մարդ պետք է օրական 8 ժամ հանգստանա, իսկ եթե չհանգստանա օրգանիզմը ինչքա՞ն կարող է դիմանալ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ հիմա պատասխանեմ Քաղաքացու հարցին:
Ասեմ, որ բազմաթիվ խանգարումներ կարող են լինել քնի պակասի հետևանքով: Դա կախված է նրանից, թե նախօրոք օրգանիզմդ ինչի է հակված: Պարզապես քիչ քնելու հետևանքով մարդու օրգանիզմն ուժասպառ է լինում, և դիմադրողականությունն ընկնում է:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Իսկ սնուցումը չի՞ օգնում, թե՞ հոգնածության պատճառով մկանները գտնվում են «մեռած» վիճակում և մարսելն անհնար է լինում և հետևաբար… վայ ահավոր բան է ստացվում: Իսկ եթե քուն+սովածություն է լինում այդ դեպքում մարդ կարող է նույնիսկ կոմայի մեջ մտնե՞լ: Շատ վախեցած եմ, կյանքումս առաջին անգամ մտածում եմ առողջությանս մասին  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սնուցումը կարող է որոշ չափով օգնել, բայց շատ քիչ: Քունը մարդուն պետք է ուժերը վերականգնելու ու հատկապես ուղեղը հանգստացնելու համար: Դե մի գիշեր չքնել ու չուտելը դժվար կոմայի հասցնի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինձ թվում է, որ ոչինչ չի կարող փոխարինել քնին, իսկ կոնկրետ ինձ համար՝ հենց գիշերային քնին, հատկապես որ առավոտյան քնել ընդհանրապես չեմ կարողանում. չի քնվում ու վերջ։ :LOL: 
Եթե մարդը քնի պակաս ունի, կարծում եմ, այդ պակասը հնարավոր չէ լիարժեք լրացնել ո՛չ սննդով, ո՛չ էլ ուրիշ որևէ բանով։ :Sad:

----------


## kiki

իսկ ես հենց առավոտյան եմ քնել սիրում ... 8-ից 11- ը ... ամենալավ ժամը ...  :Smile:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Քունը ոնց կարա լավ լինի՞
Եթե ֆիզիկական պահնջը չտանջեր ժամանակ առ ժամանակ, ընդհանրապես չէի քնի:
Պատկերացրեք ինչ շոշափելի հանգստի կարելիա հասնել քնելու տեղ ասենք թե երաժշտություն վայելելով, կամ սիրաժ գործով զբաղվելով: 8 ժամ տրամադրել քնելուն՞ Էդ չափազանցությունա: Օրվա մեջ 5 րոպե ննջալը ավելիա անգաստացնում քան 8 ժամ քունը:
 :Smile:   :Ok:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ամենալավ քունը, դա առավոտյան քունն է:


Ի՞նչ առումով լավ։ Առավոտյան քնելը գուցե հաճելի է, բայց առողջական տեսակետից խորհուրդ չի տրվում, քանի որ քնելու համար բնության կողմից նախատեսված են ոչ թե առավոտը կամ ցերեկը, այլ գիշերը։  :Wink:

----------


## Kita

չգիտեմ ինչու, բայց ինձ անմայման անհրաժեշտ է առավոտյան քնել...գոնե մինչև 11... :Sad:  
կապ չունի գիշերը 12ին եմ պարկել, թե արավոտվա 6ին...
ուղղակի առավոտ պետք է քնեմ, որ ինձ լիկատար լավ զգամ, թե չե ամբողջ օրը հորանջելով եմ ման գալիս ու վատ զգալով :Sad:  
իսկ եթե հաշվի առնենք անքնություննս էլ ու գիշերները պարապելը..տո գնաժարի....
ոնց եմ 1ին հերթին դիմանալու... :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի՞նչ առումով լավ։ Առավոտյան քնելը գուցե հաճելի է, բայց առողջական տեսակետից խորհուրդ չի տրվում, քանի որ քնելու համար բնության կողմից նախատեսված են ոչ թե առավոտը կամ ցերեկը, այլ գիշերը։


Բնությունը մարդուն հարմարվելու ունակություն է տվել ու անհատական առանձնահատկություններ: Ամեն մեկի համար տարբեր ժամեր են լավ: Օրինակ ես ինչքան էլ տանջվեմ, ինչքան էլ շուտ քնեմ, ինչքան էլ ուզեմ, եթե առավոտյան 8-ից շուտ եմ արթնանում, օրս կորած է համարվում, իսկ մտերիմ ընկերուհուս մոտ ճիշտ հակառակն է: Պետք չէ ամեն ինչ ընդհանրացնել  :Wink:  
Մի քիչ առաջ հենց դրա մասին էլ կարդում էի  :Bad:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Բնությունը մարդուն հարմարվելու ունակություն է տվել ու անհատական առանձնահատկություններ: Ամեն մեկի համար տարբեր ժամեր են լավ: Օրինակ ես ինչքան էլ տանջվեմ, ինչքան էլ շուտ քնեմ, ինչքան էլ ուզեմ, եթե առավոտյան 8-ից շուտ եմ արթնանում, օրս կորած է համարվում, իսկ մտերիմ ընկերուհուս մոտ ճիշտ հակառակն է: Պետք չէ ամեն ինչ ընդհանրացնել  
> Մի քիչ առաջ հենց դրա մասին էլ կարդում էի


Իսկ եթե 8ից ուշ ես արթնանում՞ :Smile:  

Օրինակ ես երբ էլ քնեմ 7:59 հաստատ արթուն եմ, որ հասցնեմ զարթուցիչս անջատեմ, ձենը չլսեմ :Smile:  
Երկար քունը իմ կարծիքով հոգնեցուցիչա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ եթե 8ից ուշ ես արթնանում


Էլի լավ եմ լինում  :Tongue:  Բայց եթե 12-ից ուշ եմ արթնանում… այ դա արդեն լուրջ ա

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Էլի լավ եմ լինում  Բայց եթե 12-ից ուշ եմ արթնանում… այ դա արդեն լուրջ ա


12ից հետոն էդ չարթնացածի հաշիվա :Smile:  
Ընդհանրապես, ցերեկվա ժամերին քնելը ինքնասպանությունա:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Քունը գիտակցության անջատումն է : Եթե գիտակցություն կա , քուն չկա , եթե քուն կա չկա գիտակցություն : Գիտակցությունը չի կարող քունը բռնել , նա միայն կարող է նրան հեռու վանել  : Ամբողջ ժամանակ  քեզ հարցնելով << Ես քնում եմ , թե չեմ քնում և <<Երբ եմ վերջապես քնելու >> ,- դու քեզ խանգարում ես քնել :Հենց նրանով ,որ ուզում ես քնել : 
Հասկանալի է քնել պետք է , բայց որքան . սա մեր ուղեղին է հայտնի , որին բնավ չեն հետաքրքում  քնի  նորմայի մասին մեր աղոտ տեղեկությունները  : ՈՒղեղին իրեն անհրաժեշտ քնանորմայից զրկելը հեշտ չէ , քան ինքնակամ սիրտ  կանգնեցնելը : Տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ քնաչափը ոչ միայն շատ տարբեր է , այլև հենց միևնույն մարդու մոտ կարող է լինել խիստ փոփոխական , կախված ներքին ու արտաքին բազմաթիվ  հանգամանքներից (  տարիքը , տարվա  ժամանակը , աշխատանքը  , սնունդը , հուզական լարվածությունը  ) ...  :Wink:

----------


## gayane70

Կարևոր  այն չէ  թե քանի ժամ  ենք  քնում, կամ  ցերեկն  ենք  քնում թե  գիշերը-  կարևորը  արթնանալուց  հետո  մեզ  աշխույժ  ու  առույգ  զգանք: Չնայած  իմ  խորին  համոզմամբ   գիշերային   քունը  ավելի   օգտակար  է:

----------


## NoemI

Առաջ իմ աշխատանքը ֆիզիկական բնույթ էր և ես օրվա ընթացքում քննում էի ամենաքիչը 8-ժամ, հիմա ընդհանրապես ֆիզիկական գործ չեմ անում միայն օրվա ընթացքում քայլում են 10-15 րոպե գործի գնալ գալը. եվ 4-ժամից ավել քնել չեմ կարողանում, բայց բժիշկներց լսել եմ որ դա նաև ժառանգական է մարդու մոտ, չզարմանաք օրգանիզմ կա որին 20-րոպեն  
էլ բավական է լինում

----------


## Ծով

Է՜..ցավոտ թեմա ա ինձ համար...ես քնել չեմ սիրում...քնում եմ, հենց որ սպառվում եմ...
հիմնականում 4 ժամ...շաբաթվա մեջ մի օր մի շաբաթվա քուն պարտադիր կեսօրից մինչև կեսգիշեր առնում եմ.../ պատահում ա շատ/
Մեկ-մեկ աչքս կպնում ա դասերի ժամանակ, երբ որ դասախոսը բարի գիշեր ա մաղթում, եթե նույնիսկ ինքը շատ զիլ  ձայն ունի ու եթե լեկցիայի ժամ չի...
Մեկ-մեկ էլ մինչև առավոտ նստում եմ, լուսանում ա, դուրս եմ գալիս մաքուր օդի՝դասի գնալու ու տենց...
ՀԻմա ինձ ասեք էլի, ի՞նչ կլինի ինձ հետ, եթե ես մաքսիմալ 7 ժամ էլ չեմ քնում, 6 ժամ, եթե բախտը ժպտում ա, 5- եթե ես եմ ինձ ժպտում, 4՝ համարելով խելացի որոշում։
ՄԻայն մի դեպքում ա 4 ժամը հերիք, եթե էնքան հոգնած լինեմ, որ միանգամից քնեմ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ծո՛վ ջան, քիչ քնելը, իհարկե, ունի իր բացասական կողմերը: Մի օր կզգաս, որ լրիվ ուժասպառ ես լինում. կա՛մ որևէ հիվանդություն կունենաս, կա՛մ նևրոզ: Բայց կան նաև այնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնց կյանքի սովորական ռիթմն է այդպիսին, և ոչինչ էլ չի լինում:
Ես ինքս քնել սիրող մարդ եմ, բայց հաճախ դրա ժամանակը չեմ ունենում: Ասեմ նաև, որ գրիպով շատ հազվադեպ եմ հիվանդանում: Ու գիտե՞ս երբ: Նոր տարուն, երբ գիշերը չեմ քնում: Այլ պայմաններում, եթե թեկուզ ամբողջ աշխարհը հիվանդ լինի, ես չեմ վարակվում: 
Սա քեզ զգուշացնում եմ, որ զգոն լինես, բայց չի բացառվում, որ դա քեզ համար նորմալ երևույթ է  :Wink:

----------


## lulu

մարդ որ լիարժեք հանգստանա նրան անհրաժեշտ է 7 ժամ քնի ՝ոչ ավել ,ոչ պակաս :7 ժամից ավել էլ չի կարելի,քանի որ առավոտ ծեգին առթնանալիս ավելի լավ ես քեզ զգում , իսկ շատ քնելու դեպքում  ամբոխջ որը  քնած վիճակ է լինում :
Դա հաստատված բան է:
Ինչքան շուտ առթնանաս ենքան լավ  , բայց  7   նորմալ է  :Think:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

_Հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ_

*Քնի կարևորությունը* 
Մարդու օրգանիզմը յուրահատուկ կառուցվածք է, նրա ամենօրյա գործունեությունն ապահովվում է փոխկապակցված մեխանիզմների մի ամբողջ համակարգի կողմից: Իսկ որպեսզի այդ գործունեությունը լինի անխափան, պետք է օրգանիզմի մշտական սնուցում` քուն: Այսինքն` մի վիճակ, որի ընթացքում վերականգնվում են էներգիայի պաշարները և օրգանիզմն ազատվում է կենսագործունեության ավելորդ նյութերից:
Քնի ժամանակ օրգանիզմի կենսաապահովման բոլոր համակարգերի աշխատանքը դանդաղում է` նյութափոխանակությունը հասնում է ակտիվության ամենացածր աստիճանին, արյան ճնշումն ընկնում է, սրտի զարկերի հաճախությունը նվազում է, նյարդային համակարգի զգայունությունը լույսի, ձայնի և նույնիսկ ցավի նկատմամբ` թուլանում, երբեմն խախտվում է նաև շնչառության բնականոն ռիթմը: Բացի դրանից որոշ գիտնականներ պնդում են, որ մեր ուղեղն օգտագործում է քնի ժամանակահատվածը ավելորդ էլեկտրականությունից ազատման և հիշողության համակարգի մաքրման համար:
Ըստ վիճակագրության` նորածինը միջին հաշվով քնում է օրական 20 ժամ, որը, որպես կանոն, բաժանվում է կերակրման ընդմիջումով բաժանվող 3-4 մասի: Տարիքի հետ մեծանում է երեխայի ստամոքսը, հետևաբար` նաև կերակրման ժամանակը, և քնին հատկացվող ժամանկը աստիճանաբար պակասում է: Արդեն 1 տարեկան երեխան քնում է 12 ժամ գիշերը և միայն մի քանի ժամ ցերեկը:
Հասուն մարդը քնում է միջինը 8 ժամ: Սակայն հարկ է նշել, որ այդ ժամանակը խիստ անհատական է յուրաքանչյուր մարդու համար: Կարևորն այն է, որ քնից հետո մարդն իրեն զգա բավականաչափ հանգստացած: Ընդունված է համարել,որ տարեց մարդկանց ավելի քիչ ժամանակ է հարկավոր քնի համար, բայց դա միշտ չէ այդպես: Կասկած չի կարող լինել, որ իրականում տարեց մարդկանց շատ խնդիրներ` ֆիզիկական կամ հոգեբանական, առաջ են գալիս հենց անբավարար կամ խանգարված քնի պատճառով: Եվ սա նման է փակ շրջանի. չէ որ քնի խանգարումը հենց ֆիզիկական և հոգեբանական խնդիրների արդյունք է... :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

_Հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ_

*Քնի չորս փուլերը* 

Գիտնականներին հաջողվել է ստանալ քնի ընթացքում ուղեղի գործունեության ճշգրիտ պատկերը և առանձնացնել չորս հիմնական փուլերը:

Առաջին փուլին հատուկ են ընդհանուր թուլացումը և ուղեղի կողմից ալֆա-ալիքների ճառագայթումը: Ընդ որում, այս ընթացքում ակնագնդերը կատարում են դանդաղ, շրջանաձև շարժումներ: Հենց այս փուլում է մարդն անցնում գիտակցականը ենթագիտակցականից բաժանող սահմանը: Մկանները թուլանում են, սրտի զարկերը` դանդաղում: Առաջին փուլում քնածին թվում է, թե երազ է տեսնում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ նրան շատ հեշտ է արթնացնել, ինչից հետո նա կարող է պնդել, որ դեռ քնած չէր: Քնածին չանհանգստացնելու դեպքում նա հետզհետե կտեղափոխվի քնի երկրորդ փուլ: 
Քնի երկրորդ փուլում ուղեղն արձակում է բետա-ալիքներ: Ակնագնդի դանդաղ շարժումները դեռևս շարունակվում են, բայց արթնացնելու դեպքում այս ժամանակահատվածում տեսած երազները մեծամասամբ մոռացվում են: 20-30 րոպե հետո սկսվում է հաջորդ փուլը:

Երրորդ փուլում ուղեղի արձակած ալիքների հաճախությունն անհամեմատ նվազում է: Այս փուլի ընթացքում քնածին արթնացնելը բավական բարդ է, քանի որ մկաններն ավելի են թուլանում, սրտի աշխատանքը` դանդաղում, մարմնի ջերմաստիճանն ու արյան ճնշումը` նվազում: 

Չորրորդ փուլը բնութագրվում է դելտա-ալիքների արձակմամբ և սկսվում է քուն մտնելու պահից մոտ 30 րոպե անց: Սա ամենախորը քնի փուլն է, որում ընդամենը 20 րոպե մնալուց հետո քնածը վերադառնում է մակերեսային քուն: Թեև այդ պահին ուղեղի ալիքների նկարագիրը շատ նման է առաջին փուլում ունեցածին, բայց այստեղ շատ դժվար է քնածին արթնացնել: Սա, այսպես կոչված, ԱԱՇ փուլն է (աչքերի արագ շարժում), որի ընթացքում էլ հենց այցելում են ամենապարզորոշ երազները: 10-20 րոպե տևող ԱԱՇ-ից հետո քնածը նորից անցնում է վերոհիշյալ բոլոր փուլերով:

Այս ցիկլը գիշերվա ընթացքում կարող է բազմիցս կրկնվել:

----------


## Dayana

> _Հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ_
> 
> *Քնի չորս փուլերը* 
> 
> Չորրորդ փուլը բնութագրվում է դելտա-ալիքների արձակմամբ և սկսվում է քուն մտնելու պահից մոտ 30 րոպե անց: Սա ամենախորը քնի փուլն է, որում ընդամենը 20 րոպե մնալուց հետո քնածը վերադառնում է մակերեսային քուն: Թեև այդ պահին ուղեղի ալիքների նկարագիրը շատ նման է առաջին փուլում ունեցածին, բայց այստեղ շատ դժվար է քնածին արթնացնել: Սա, այսպես կոչված, ԱԱՇ փուլն է (աչքերի արագ շարժում), որի ընթացքում էլ հենց այցելում են ամենապարզորոշ երազները: 10-20 րոպե տևող ԱԱՇ-ից հետո քնածը նորից անցնում է վերոհիշյալ բոլոր փուլերով:
> 
> Այս ցիկլը գիշերվա ընթացքում կարող է բազմիցս կրկնվել:


Ես միշտ 4-րդ փուլում եմ , քանի որ հենց աչքերս փակում եմ արդեն պարզորոշ երազներ եմ տեսնում , մեկը մյուսին հաջորդող ու որ կողքիս ատոմային ռումբ էլ պայթի , միևնույն է չեմ արթնանա /  դրա համաար էլ հեռուստացույցս միշտ գիշերները "գոռում" է ու անջատվում է միայն առավոտյան  :Blush:  /

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

_Եվս մի քանի հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ_ 


*– Արդյո՞ք աշխատում է քնած մարդու ուղեղը։* 

Դեռևս ոչ վաղ անցյալում նույնիսկ շատ հեղինակավոր գիտնականներ, հատկապես ֆիզիոլոգներ, կարծում էին, որ երբ մարդ քուն է մտնում, ապա նրա գլխուղեղի նյարդային բջիջները (նեյրոնները) դադարեցնում են իրենց աշխատանքը, արգելակվում են և հանգստանում։ Իսկ արթնանալիս նեյրոնները նույնպես «արթնանում» և սկսում են գործել։ Հենց արգելակումն էլ համարվում էր քնելիս մարդու հանգստանալու մեխանիզմը։ Եվ իսկապես, 7-8 ժամ տևող նորմալ քնից հետո մարդիկ իրենց թարմացած ու եռանդով լի են զգում, ֆիզիկապես, հաճախ նաև հոգեպես, իրենց հանգստացած են զգում։

*– Բայց արդյո՞ք քնած ուղեղը հանգստանում է հենց արգելակման մեխանիզմի շնորհիվ։* 

Սկսած մեր դարի 50-ական թվականներից կատարվել են մի շարք հայտնագործություններ, որոնք վկայում են, որ հիշյալ տեսակետը շատ հեռու է իրականությունից, ժամանակակից մարդու գլխուղեղում կան մոտավորապես 15 միլիարդ, եթե ոչ ավելի, նեյրոններ, որոնց համատեղ աշխատանքի շնորհիվ էլ մարդը հոգեկան կյանք է ունենում և հարմարվում է կյանքի պայմաններին։ Պարզվում է, որ քուն մտնելիս և քնած ժամանակ մարդու գլխուղեղն աշխատում է նույնքան ակտիվորեն, որքան և արթուն վիճակում, իսկ քնի, այսպես կոչված, «արագ» (երազային, պարադոքսալ) փուլերում՝ նույնիսկ շատ ավելի եռանդով, քան արթնության վիճակում։ Քնելիս ուղեղի աշխատանքը ոչ թե արգելակվում է, այլ վերակառուցվում։ 

Իսկ աշխատող նեյրոնների թիվը նույնքան մեծ է, որքան և արթուն վիճակում։ Երազային փուլերում հատկապես ակտիվ է դառնում քնած մարդու, գլուխուղեղի աջ կիսագնդի աշխատանքը, որն ապահովում է մտապատկերներով հարուստ ենթագիտակցական ապրումների՝ երազների առաջ գալը։ Քնած մարդու հոգեկան գործունեությունը դառնում է ավելի արագընթաց և հուզականորեն հարուստ, իսկ այդպիսի հոգեկան գործունեություն հնարավոր է միայն ուղեղանյութի մեծ զանգվածների աշխատանքի շնորհիվ։ Քնած ուղեղն, այո, հանգստանում է, բայց հանգստանում Է իր աշխատանքի բնույթը փոխելու միջոցով։ Դրան նպաստում Է արտաքին աշխարհից գրեթե լրիվ զգայական մեկուսացումը, որի հետևանքով պայմաններ են ստեղծվում ներհոգեկան գործընթացների ակտիվացման համար։

*– Որո՞նք են մարդու հիմնական հոգեվիճակները։*

Մարդու կյանքը հոգեվիճակների հերթափոխություն Է։ Դրանք հիմնականում երկուսն են` արթնություն և քուն։ Այդ վիճակների հերթափոխությունը մենք տեսնում ենք արդեն նորածին երեխաների մոտ, որոնք թեև մեծ մասամբ քնած են լինում, բայց ունենում են կարճատև արթնության փուլեր, երբ սնունդ են ընդունում և նորից քուն են մտնում։ Բայց արդեն կյանքի ստաժին ա֊միսներին արթնության փուլերը քանի գնում ավելի երկարատև են դառնում։ Կյանքի սկզբնական շրջանում երեխան հիմնականում գտնվում է անգիտակցական վիճակում։ Այնուհետև ծագում Է գիտակցությունը, որի առկայությունն ապացուցվում է նրանով, որ անհատը կարողանում է հաշիվ տալ իրեն իր ապրումների և գործողությունների մասին, կարողանում է տեղորոշել իրեն տարածության և ժամանակի մեջ։ Արթուն վիճակն, այսպիսով, ունի իր մակարդակները սկսած աղոտ գիտակցության աստիճանից մինչև արտաքին երևույթների և սեփական անձի հստակ գիտակցումը։

Քնած վիճակը նույնպես միօրինակ չէ։ Քնած մարդն, անկախ իր կամքից, անցնում է այդ ընդհանուր (քնի) վիճակի մեկ փուլից մյուսին մինչև արթնանալը։ Հետազոտությունները պարզել են, որ գոյություն ունի քնի երկու տեսակ, այսինքն քնած վիճակի երկու ենթատեսակ՝ «դանդաղ» (կամ «օրթոդոքսալ») և «արագ» («պարադոքսալ» կամ երազային) քուն։ «Արագ» քնի փուլերում, որոնք զբաղեցնում են մարդու գիշերային քնի մոտավորապես 20-22 տոկոսը, աչքերն արագ շարժումներ են կատարում և, ինչպես պարզվում է, քնածը հիմնականում տեսողական պատկերներից կազմված երազներ է տեսնում։ Նա ունենում է նաև լսողական, շոշափելիքի և այլ զգայություններ, սակայն գերակշռում են տեսողական պատկերները։ Այս պատճառով էլ ավանդաբար ասում են, որ մարդը «երազ է տեսնում», բայց չեն ասում, թե նա «երազ Է լսում», թեև հոգեբանորեն դա ևս ճիշտ Է։ «Դանդաղ» քնի փուլում ևս կան հոգեկան ապրումներ, բայց դրանք հիմնականում անպատկեր են և, ինչպես ենթադրում են, ունեն վերացական մտածողության բնույթ։ Հենց այս փուլում Է, որ որոշ թվով քնած մարդիկ բարձրաձայն խոսում են՝ շարունակելով քնած մնալ։ Քնածի խոսքի ուսումնասիրությունը որոշակի հետաքրքրություն Է ներկայացնում մարդու ենթագիտակցության առանձնահատկությունները պարզելու տեսանկյունից։ Ավելացնենք, որ քնի օրթոդոքսալ փուլն, իր հերթին, ըստ խորության ունի չորս մակարդակ, որոնց միջև ֆիզիոլոգիական և հոգեբանական տարբերություններն ակնհայտ են։

Ի վերջո, կան նաև հոգեկանի հատուկ վիճակներ, այսպես կոչված, «տրանսի» տեսակներ, որոնցում նույնպես մարդիկ կարող են հայտնվել, սովորաբար, կարճատև ժամանակահատվածներում։ Դրանցից Է, օրինակ, մարդու հիպնոսացված վիճակը, որը նախկինում սխալմամբ նույնացնում Էին քնի հետ և «հիպնոտիկ քուն» էին անվանում։ Ավելի մանրակրկիտ ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց տվեցին, որ հիպնոսն Էապես տարբերվում Է քնի ինչպես դանդաղ, այնպես Էլ «արագ» փուլերից, քանի որ հիպնոսացված վիճակում գտնվող մարդը ընտրականորեն շատ զգայուն Է հիպնոլոգի խոսքի նկատմամբ, նրա հետ ունի հատուկ տեսակի կապ։ Հիպնոսի և ներշնչման միջոցով մարդու մեջ կարելի Է շատ էական հոգեբանական և նույնիսկ ֆիզիոլոգիական փոփոխություններ առաջ բերել, բուժել, նոր գիտելիքներ սովորեցնեք, մղել զանազան գործողությունների։

Ինչպես տեսնում ենք, մարդու հոգեկան գործունեությունը և կյանքի ընթացքում առաջ եկող հոգեվիճակները մեծաթիվ են, խիստ բարդ ու դրանց իմացությունն անհրաժեշտ Է մարդուն հասկանալու և օգնելու համար։ Հոգեվիճակների ուսումնասիրությունն ունի և գիտական, և գործնական մեծ նշանակություն։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Նկատել եմ, որ նորմայից շատ ու նորմայից քիչ քունն ինձ վրա նույն ազդեցությունն է ունենում։ Օրինակ, իմ նորման մոտ 6-8 ժամն է, բայց, ասենք, եթե քնեմ 4-5 ժամ և 9-10 ժամ, երկուսի դեպքում էլ լրիվ նույն ձևի բժժած եմ դառնում  :Boredom: . բացարձակապես ոչ մի տարբերություն...  :Wacko:   :Dntknw: 
Հետաքրքիր է, ուրիշների մո՞տ ոնց է։

----------


## dvgray

> Նկատել եմ, որ նորմայից շատ ու նորմայից քիչ քունն ինձ վրա նույն ազդեցությունն է ունենում։ Օրինակ, իմ նորման մոտ 6-8 ժամն է, բայց, ասենք, եթե քնեմ 4-5 ժամ և 9-10 ժամ, երկուսի դեպքում էլ լրիվ նույն ձևի բժժած եմ դառնում . բացարձակապես ոչ մի տարբերություն...  
> Հետաքրքիր է, ուրիշների մո՞տ ոնց է։


Իսկ ես էլ նկատել եմ, որ եթե 8 ժամից քիչ եմ քնում, ասենք 4-5 ժամ, դառնում եմ սարսափելի ակտիվ: Կարելի է ասել "բույնի"  :LOL: 
Իսկ եթե շատ եմ քնում 10-12 ժամ, ապա էտ օրը վերջացած ա: Մի բան ինձ ասելուց մի 5 անգամ պետք է կրկնեն, որ տեղ հասնի  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Էսօր շատ լավ եմ քնել, ուղիղ 8 ժամ  :Cool:

----------


## varduuhi

Մարդու օրգանիզմը յուրահատուկ կառուցվածք է, նրա ամենօրյա գործունեությունն ապահովվում է փոխկապակցված մեխանիզմների մի ամբողջ համակարգի կողմից: Իսկ որպեսզի այդ գործունեությունը լինի անխափան, պետք է օրգանիզմի մշտական սնուցում` քուն: Այսինքն` մի վիճակ, որի ընթացքում վերականգնվում են էներգիայի պաշարները և օրգանիզմն ազատվում է կենսագործունեության ավելորդ նյութերից:
Քնի ժամանակ օրգանիզմի կենսաապահովման բոլոր համակարգերի աշխատանքը դանդաղում է` նյութափոխանակությունը հասնում է ակտիվության ամենացածր աստիճանին, արյան ճնշումն ընկնում է, սրտի զարկերի հաճախությունը նվազում է, նյարդային համակարգի զգայունությունը լույսի, ձայնի և նույնիսկ ցավի նկատմամբ` թուլանում, երբեմն խախտվում է նաև շնչառության բնականոն ռիթմը: Բացի դրանից որոշ գիտնականներ պնդում են, որ մեր ուղեղն օգտագործում է քնի ժամանակահատվածը ավելորդ էլեկտրականությունից ազատման և հիշողության համակարգի մաքրման համար:
Ժամանակը խիստ անհատական է յուրաքանչյուր մարդու համար: Կարևորն այն է, որ քնից հետո մարդն իրեն զգա բավականաչափ հանգստացած: Ընդունված է համարել,որ տարեց մարդկանց ավելի քիչ ժամանակ է հարկավոր քնի համար, բայց դա միշտ չէ այդպես: Կասկած չի կարող լինել, որ իրականում տարեց մարդկանց շատ խնդիրներ` ֆիզիկական կամ հոգեբանական, առաջ են գալիս հենց անբավարար կամ խանգարված քնի պատճառով: Եվ սա նման է փակ շրջանի. չէ որ քնի խանգարումը հենց ֆիզիկական և հոգեբանական խնդիրների արդյունք է :

----------


## impression

ես օրական երևի մի 4-5 ժամ եմ քնում մաքսիմում, ու դեռ կամ  :Smile:

----------


## Shah

Քնում եմ մոտավորապես 5-ից 6 ժամ: Կախված ա մարդու աշխատանքային օրվանից, թե նա ինչով է զբաղվում օրվա ընթացքում կամ քանի ժամ ա զբաղվում: Երևի ամեն ինչ կախված ա սովորությունների դաստիարակումից, օրինակ մարդ կա օրեկան 10 ժան քնելուց հետո կարող ա էլի քնի պակասություն ունենա, քանի որ ինքը սովորաբար 11 ժամ ա քնում.. Չնայած ամեն դեպքում կան սահմաններ` առանց քնելու հնարավոր չի ու հակառակը` ամբողջ օրը քնած անցկացնել նույնպես: Մի հոդված կարդացի էս վերջերս, ասվում էր որ հիմնականում քնի երկարությունից չի կախված մարդու քնից բավարարվելը այլ քնի որակից, օրինակ կարողա 9 ժամ քնես, բայց դեռ քնի պակաս ունենաս, բայց "հանգիստ" ու "խորը" քուն մտնելով քեզ կարող է բավարարել նույնիսկ 6 ժամը:
Ամեն դեպքում մի խորհուրդ տամ, եթե քնի պակաս ունեք, փորձեք տեղը կամ դիրքը փոխել: Իսկ աշխատանքային ժամերին քնկոտությունից խուսափելու համար առավոտները մի փոքր մարմնամարզություն արեք ու կոնտրաստ դուշ ընդունեք, շատ լավ օգնում ա:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Իսկ ես հիմա քնի դեպրեվիացիաով եմ զբաղվում ու կարող եմ արդեն ուղղիղ մեկ շաբաթ չքնել ու ինձ հրաշալի եմ զգում,սակայն այդ վիճակին որոշ ժամանակի ընթացքում եմ հասել :Tongue:

----------


## ArmBoy

> Իսկ ես հիմա քնի դեպրեվիացիաով եմ զբաղվում ու *կարող եմ արդեն ուղղիղ մեկ շաբաթ չքնել* ու ինձ հրաշալի եմ զգում,սակայն այդ վիճակին որոշ ժամանակի ընթացքում եմ հասել


Մի քիչ չափազանցեցնում ես հաստատ... նախ՝ *չես կարող մի շաբաթ չքնել*, ու երկրորդն էլ՝ չես կարող դրանից հետո *հրաշալի զգալ*: Իհարկե, եթե խոսքդ միայն գիշերային քնի մասին չէ: Թե չէ՝ կարելի է գիշերն անքուն մնալ, իսկ ցերեկն էլ մի քանի ժամ "աչք կպցնել": Հուսամ, որ սմայլիկդ հենց դա էլ նշանակում էր... (եթե ուռած սմայլիկ չէ  :Jpit:

----------


## Եգանյան Նունե

Քունը ամենակարևոր բանն է: Լիարժեք քնի դեպքում չեն առաջանա բազմաթիվ հիվանդություննը, քունը հարկավոր է, որպեսզի կարգավորվի գլխուղեղի աշխատանքը: Ես խորհուրդեմ տալիս,որ ինչ ժամի դուք քնում եք այդ նույն ժամին էլ արթնանաք առավոտյան: :Hands Up:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Քունը ամենակարևոր բանն է: Լիարժեք քնի դեպքում չեն առաջանա բազմաթիվ հիվանդություննը, քունը հարկավոր է, որպեսզի կարգավորվի գլխուղեղի աշխատանքը: Ես խորհուրդեմ տալիս,որ ինչ ժամի դուք քնում եք այդ նույն ժամին էլ արթնանաք առավոտյան:


 :Shok:  Իյա: Ասենք գիշերը 2-ին քնում եմ, պիտի ցերեկը 2-ին հելնեմ: Ստացվում ա 12 ժամ պիտի քնեմ: Կյանքիս կեսը քնեմ՝ էլ ինչ կմնա :Angry2:  :Wink:

----------

VisTolog (26.08.2010)

----------


## Եգանյան Նունե

Դա օգտակար է առողջության համար, իսկ եթե Դուք չեք մտածում Ձեր առողջության մասին կարաք 1 ժամ էլ քնեք: :Lazy:

----------


## VisTolog

> Դա օգտակար է առողջության համար, իսկ եթե Դուք չեք մտածում Ձեր առողջության մասին կարաք 1 ժամ էլ քնեք:


Քնում եմ այնքան, մինչև արթնանամ: :Smile: 
Դա կարա լինի 2-10 ժամ ամենաշատը: Հիմնականում 4-5:

----------

Moonwalker (27.08.2010)

----------


## Եգանյան Նունե

Ես շատ ուրախ կլինեմ եթե Ձեր կարճաժամանակյա քունը չխանգարի գլխուղեղի աշխատանքը :Ok:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես շատ ուրախ կլինեմ եթե Ձեր կարճաժամանակյա քունը չխանգարի գլխուղեղի աշխատանքը


 Ինչի՞ է էնպիսի կարծիք, թե մարդուն պարտադիր 12 ժամ քունա պետք, որ լրիվ հանգստանա ուղեղը, մարմինը, մկանները…
 Ուղեղ էլ կա՝ ուղեղ էլ, մարմին էլ՝ մարմին էլ:
Եթե ես ինձ վատ չեմ զգում 4 ժամյա քնից, կամ ոնց դուք եք ասում՝ կարճ, ոչ լրիվ քնից, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ իմ մոտ նորմալա, ոչ մի ուղեղի աշխատանքի խանգարում էլ չկա: :Smile: 

Նմանատիպ երկարաժամյա քուն պետք է ծանրաբեռնված աշխատանքով մարդուն: :Smile:

----------


## Եգանյան Նունե

Որոշ դեպքում ես եմ ճիշտ, իսկ միորոշ դեպքում էլ Դուք: :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

Ժող, մի բան էլ ասեմ: Քունը նաև ծերանում է: Ասենք նորածինը քնում է մի 20 ժամից ավելի ու ինչքան մարդը մեծանում է՝ քնի պահանջը նվազում է: Դրա գիտական բացատրությունը կապվում է աճի հորմոնի արտադրության հետ: Իսկ այդ հորմոնը արտադրվում է միայն քնի դանդաղ ցիկլում (հատկապես 4-րդ-ում): Իսկ քնի արագ ցիկլում մարդը հենց հանգստանում է և տեսնում է երազներ: Այսինքն ինչքան տարիքով է մարդը այդքան աճի հորմոտի կարիքը չի զգում և այդքան փոքրանում է քնի դանդաղ ցիկլի տեսակարար կշիռը ամբողջ քնած ժամանակահատվածում և համապատասխանաբար աճում է արագ ցիկլինը: Այսպիսով մարդը շան գտնվելով արագ ցիկլում շուտ հանգստանում է և արագ արթնանում: Հուսով եմ կարողացա բացատրել ցանկացածս:  :Wink: 
Սա էլ մարդու քնի ցիլկերի գրաֆիկը՝

----------

Եգանյան Նունե (10.09.2010), ՆանՍ (27.08.2010)

----------


## Progart

Քնկոտությունը հիվանդությո՞ւն ա։-
 Արդեն մի շաբաթից ավել կլինի, ինչ ռեժիմս խառնվել ա իրար, չեմ կարողանում ինձ կարգի բերել, գիշերը 8-9ժամ քնում եմ, բայց ցերեկը էլի հոգնած եմ, մի 3ժամ էլ ցերեկն եմ քնում, ու դրանից հետո էլ չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ մի բան անելու վրա, մտածում եմ մենակ քնելու մասին։
 Քնի հիգենիան աշխատում եմ պահպանել, մի քանի օր էլ ինտերնետից , հեռախոսից ու կոմպից հրաժարվեցի, բայց էլի օգուտ չկար, ավելի վատացավ :/

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Քնկոտությունը հիվանդությո՞ւն ա։-
>  Արդեն մի շաբաթից ավել կլինի, ինչ ռեժիմս խառնվել ա իրար, չեմ կարողանում ինձ կարգի բերել, գիշերը 8-9ժամ քնում եմ, բայց ցերեկը էլի հոգնած եմ, մի 3ժամ էլ ցերեկն եմ քնում, ու դրանից հետո էլ չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ մի բան անելու վրա, մտածում եմ մենակ քնելու մասին։
>  Քնի հիգենիան աշխատում եմ պահպանել, մի քանի օր էլ ինտերնետից , հեռախոսից ու կոմպից հրաժարվեցի, բայց էլի օգուտ չկար, ավելի վատացավ :/


ստեղ են ասել. Բախտի տերը թաղեմ։
Իմ համար օրվա ընթացքում 5 ժամ քնելը անհաս փառքի ճամփա է,բայց ինչքան գիտեմ,հանճարների մեծ մասը քնի հետ կապված խնդիրներա ունեցել,նենց որ էլ չեմ բողոքի ։Դ

----------


## Progart

> ստեղ են ասել. Բախտի տերը թաղեմ։
> Իմ համար օրվա ընթացքում 5 ժամ քնելը անհաս փառքի ճամփա է,բայց ինչքան գիտեմ,հանճարների մեծ մասը քնի հետ կապված խնդիրներա ունեցել,նենց որ էլ չեմ բողոքի ։Դ


 :LOL:  ես մեծ սիրով իմ բախտը կնվիրեմ քեզ։ 
2տարի ես էլ եմ շատ քիչ քնել, հիմի երևի տեղը հանում եմ -_-

----------


## reminilo

Իմ մոտ էլ ա մի քանի անգամ եղել: 
Տարբեր ձևերով ձգձգում էի քնելը, ասենք կոֆե էի խմում կամ ինչ-որ բան կարդում: Ահագին համառություն էր պետք, մի քիչ դժվար ա սկիզբը, բայց հետո սկսում ես ավելի քիչ քնել ու անցնում ա:

----------


## Progart

> Իմ մոտ էլ ա մի քանի անգամ եղել: 
> Տարբեր ձևերով ձգձգում էի քնելը, ասենք կոֆե էի խմում կամ ինչ-որ բան կարդում: Ահագին համառություն էր պետք, մի քիչ դժվար ա սկիզբը, բայց հետո սկսում ես ավելի քիչ քնել ու անցնում ա:


Չեմ կարծում, որ կոֆեն լուծում լինի, նոր կարդում էի պատճառներ շատ կային, ես կոֆեից հրաժարվել եմ, որ գիշերային քունս կարգավորեմ։ Քնի հիգենիան եմ պահպանում, բայց փոփոխություն չկա։
 Հիմա մտածում եմ, կա՛մ դեռահասության հետ կապված խնդիր է, կա՛մ առողջական խնդիրներ կան, կա՛մ եղանակից։

----------


## reminilo

> Չեմ կարծում, որ կոֆեն լուծում լինի, նոր կարդում էի պատճառներ շատ կային, ես կոֆեից հրաժարվել եմ, որ գիշերային քունս կարգավորեմ։ Քնի հիգենիան եմ պահպանում, բայց փոփոխություն չկա։
>  Հիմա մտածում եմ, կա՛մ դեռահասության հետ կապված խնդիր է, կա՛մ առողջական խնդիրներ կան, կա՛մ եղանակից։


Իսկ իմ դեպքում իրոք օգնում էր: Կարող է պատճառը նաև էն է, որ առհասարակ չեմ օգտագործում կոֆե, միայն էն դեպքում երբ պետք ա ինչ որ գործ անելու համար երկար նստել:  
Ձեր դեպքում չեմ կարող ասել ինչից կլինի, գուցե ուղղակի գերհոգնածություն կա ու հիմա լրացվում ա քնի պակասը:

----------


## John

էս վերջերս ես էլ էղել են օրեր, որ 13-14 ժամ քնել եմ ընդհատումներով։ Հետո սնվելուս սկսեցի ուշադրություն դարձնել, հիմա հիմնականում թեթև-բուսական եմ սնվում, համ էլ զբաղվածոտ եմ ցերեկները, ահագին կարգավորվել ա։ Կարծում եմ՝ շոգն էլ իր դերն ունի էդ քնկոտության մեջ։

----------

Mr. Annoying (28.07.2017), Progart (27.07.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Քնկոտությունը հիվանդությո՞ւն ա։-
>  Արդեն մի շաբաթից ավել կլինի, ինչ ռեժիմս խառնվել ա իրար, չեմ կարողանում ինձ կարգի բերել, գիշերը 8-9ժամ քնում եմ, բայց ցերեկը էլի հոգնած եմ, մի 3ժամ էլ ցերեկն եմ քնում, ու դրանից հետո էլ չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ մի բան անելու վրա, մտածում եմ մենակ քնելու մասին։
>  Քնի հիգենիան աշխատում եմ պահպանել, մի քանի օր էլ ինտերնետից , հեռախոսից ու կոմպից հրաժարվեցի, բայց էլի օգուտ չկար, ավելի վատացավ :/


Մի քանի օրն ահագին քիչ ա, ավելի երկար ժամանակ ա պետք, որ օրգանիզմդ հարմարվի նոր ռեժիմին, ու ըստ այդմ՝ քունդ էլ կարգավորվի։ Իսկ ցերեկները քնելուց հետո ավելի չես քնկոտանու՞մ։ Ինձ մոտ, օրինակ, միշտ տենց ա. հենց քնեցի, լրիվ եմ բժժում։ Դրա համար ինչքան էլ քունս տանի, աշխատում եմ չքնել ցերեկը։ Ու ընդհանրապես ցերեկը քնելու համար չի նախատեսված  :Jpit: ։ Երևի էդտեղ մի բան կա, էլի։

Նաև պետք ա հաշվի առնել, որ բացի քնի քանակից, նաև որակն ա կարևոր, օրինակ՝ թե որ ժամերին ես քնում։ Ընդհանրապես ասում են՝ ցանկալի ա նենց պառկել, որ տասնմեկին արդեն քնած լինես, կարծեմ ամենալիարժեք քունը տասնմեկից սկսած մի քանի ժամն ա։ Տենց ճշգրիտ չեմ հիշում, բայց մոտավորապես տենց էր։ Էդ առումով իդեալականը տասից վեցը քնելն ա, կամ գոնե տասնմեկից յոթը։ Ասենք, եթե ժամը գիշերվա տասներկուսից հետո քնես, թեկուզ ինը–տասը ժամ քնես, դա որակական առումով զգալի չափով զիջում ա ասածս շուտ քնելու, շուտ արթնանալու ռեժիմին։ Ամեն դեպքում փորձի, տես։

----------

Progart (29.07.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի քանի օրն ահագին քիչ ա, ավելի երկար ժամանակ ա պետք, որ օրգանիզմդ հարմարվի նոր ռեժիմին, ու ըստ այդմ՝ քունդ էլ կարգավորվի։ Իսկ ցերեկները քնելուց հետո ավելի չես քնկոտանու՞մ։ Ինձ մոտ, օրինակ, միշտ տենց ա. հենց քնեցի, լրիվ եմ բժժում։ Դրա համար ինչքան էլ քունս տանի, աշխատում եմ չքնել ցերեկը։ Ու ընդհանրապես ցերեկը քնելու համար չի նախատեսված ։ Երևի էդտեղ մի բան կա, էլի։
> 
> Նաև պետք ա հաշվի առնել, որ բացի քնի քանակից, նաև որակն ա կարևոր, օրինակ՝ թե որ ժամերին ես քնում։ Ընդհանրապես ասում են՝ ցանկալի ա նենց պառկել, որ տասնմեկին արդեն քնած լինես, կարծեմ ամենալիարժեք քունը տասնմեկից սկսած մի քանի ժամն ա։ Տենց ճշգրիտ չեմ հիշում, բայց մոտավորապես տենց էր։ Էդ առումով իդեալականը տասից վեցը քնելն ա, կամ գոնե տասնմեկից յոթը։ Ասենք, եթե ժամը գիշերվա տասներկուսից հետո քնես, թեկուզ ինը–տասը ժամ քնես, դա որակական առումով զգալի չափով զիջում ա ասածս շուտ քնելու, շուտ արթնանալու ռեժիմին։ Ամեն դեպքում փորձի, տես։


Ան, ամեն մեկը քնելու իրա ռիթմն ունի ու իրան հատուկ ժամերի քանակը։ Կարևոր ա, որ Պրոգարտը գտնի, թե որն ա իրա համար աշխատում։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում ա ցերեկվա քնին, ապա ցերեկվա կարճատև քունը կարա հրաշքներ գործի, հատկապես երբ ուղեղը գերհոգնած ու գերծանրաբեռնված ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քնկոտությունը հիվանդությո՞ւն ա։-
>  Արդեն մի շաբաթից ավել կլինի, ինչ ռեժիմս խառնվել ա իրար, չեմ կարողանում ինձ կարգի բերել, գիշերը 8-9ժամ քնում եմ, բայց ցերեկը էլի հոգնած եմ, մի 3ժամ էլ ցերեկն եմ քնում, ու դրանից հետո էլ չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ մի բան անելու վրա, մտածում եմ մենակ քնելու մասին։
>  Քնի հիգենիան աշխատում եմ պահպանել, մի քանի օր էլ ինտերնետից , հեռախոսից ու կոմպից հրաժարվեցի, բայց էլի օգուտ չկար, ավելի վատացավ :/


Մի էսպիսի հարց․ ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ ա, որ քնկոտություն ա սկսվել։ Ի՞նչ ֆիզիկական ակտիվություն ունես օրվա ընթացքում։ Ու քնելիս երազներ տեսնու՞մ ես։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ կարծում, որ կոֆեն լուծում լինի, նոր կարդում էի պատճառներ շատ կային, ես կոֆեից հրաժարվել եմ, որ գիշերային քունս կարգավորեմ։ Քնի հիգենիան եմ պահպանում, բայց փոփոխություն չկա։
>  Հիմա մտածում եմ, կա՛մ դեռահասության հետ կապված խնդիր է, կա՛մ առողջական խնդիրներ կան, կա՛մ եղանակից։


Ի դեպ, սուրճի հետ կապված մի բան ասեմ։ Էդ զուտ իմ դիտարկումն ա, որևէ տեսակի գիտական հիմք չունի, բայց գուցե քեզ օգնի։

Ուրեմն հայ կանանցից շատերի ճնշումը շատ ցածր ա՝ 90/60: Համաշխարհային բժշկական գրականության մեջ սա համարվում ա շոկային ճնշում։ Բայց արի ու տես, որ հայ կանանց ուշքը տեղն ա էդ ճնշմամբ։ Պատճառների մասին չգիտեմ, թե ինչու ա տենց, պետք ա հետազոտել ու պարզել։ Բայց փաստն էն ա, որ էսպիսի ճնշում ունեցողներն օրվա ընթացքում բավական քնկոտ են։ Ուրեմն ի՞նչ անել։ Ուղղակի պետք ա սուրճ խմել։ Չափավոր քանակով սուրճն առողջությանը վնաս չի (այ սա գիտականորեն հաստատված ա): Գուցե փորձես գտնել սուրճի էն քանակը ու ժամանակը, որ քեզ օգուտ ա տալիս: Օրինակ ես հիմնականում օրը երկու բաժակ եմ խմում (մեկ-մեկ երեք՝ կախված տարվա եղանակից, գիշերը վատ քնելուց, ուղեղի ծանր աշխատանք կատարելու անհրաժեշտությունից և այլն)։ Առաջին բաժակը խմում եմ առավոտյան՝ նախաճաշի հետ կամ առանց, որպես առաջին բան, որ մտնում ա ստամոքսս։ Իսկ երկրորդը՝ ճաշից հետո։ Եթե երրորդի անհրաժեշտություն ա լինում, ցերեկը ուշոտ, բայց երբեք ոչ մի դեպքում երեկոյան վեցից հետո ոչ մի կաթիլ սուրճ չեմ խմում, որ քունս չխանգարվի։ 

Հիմա դու կարող ես էս սխեմային հետևել, բայց ավելի կարևոր ա, որ գտնես, թե ինչն ա քեզ մոտ աշխատում։ Մասնավորապես, առավոտյան ամեն ինչից առաջ սուրճ խմելն իմ դեպքում շատ սպեցիֆիկ ա։ Մարդկանց մեծ մասն արթնանալուց հետո առաջին երկու-երեք ժամերի ընթացքում սուրճի կարիք չունի։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, ամեն մեկը քնելու իրա ռիթմն ունի ու իրան հատուկ ժամերի քանակը։ Կարևոր ա, որ Պրոգարտը գտնի, թե որն ա իրա համար աշխատում։ 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա ցերեկվա քնին, ապա ցերեկվա կարճատև քունը կարա հրաշքներ գործի, հատկապես երբ ուղեղը գերհոգնած ու գերծանրաբեռնված ա։


Բյուր, քանակի առումով համաձայն եմ, որ շատ անհատական ա, բայց որ շուտ քնելն ու շուտ արթնանալը ավելի արդյունավետ ա, քան ուշ քնելն ու ուշ արթնանալը, զուտ իմ անձնական կարծիքը չի, էլի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քանակի առումով համաձայն եմ, որ շատ անհատական ա, բայց որ շուտ քնելն ու շուտ արթնանալը ավելի արդյունավետ ա, քան ուշ քնելն ու ուշ արթնանալը, զուտ իմ անձնական կարծիքը չի, էլի։


Իհարկե չեմ ասում՝ գիշերը ցերեկ սարքել, ցերեկը՝ գիշեր: Բայց անգամ քնելու ու արթնանալու ժամերն են խիստ անհատական: Տո նույնիսկ նույն անհատի մոտ կարա փոխվի՝ կախված տարվա եղանակից, աշխարհագրական դիրքից ու զբաղվածության տեսակից: Չգիտեմ՝ ով ա ժամանակին որոշել, թե երբ պետք ա արթնանալ ու երբ պետք ա աշխատանքային օրը սկսել, բայց դա կործանարար հետևանքների ա բերել, որովհետև մարդիկ ուղղակի տարբեր են, ու դա պետք ա հասկանալ: Ասենք ես սաղ կյանքս մտածել եմ, որ սխալ եմ ապրում: Ինձ համար միշտ խնդիր ա էղել ութից առաջ արթնանալը ու տասից առաջ մտավոր աշխատանք կատարելը: Ի վերջո հանգել եմ էն եզրակացության, որ էդ սաղ տուֆտոց ա, չկա մի ժամ, որը ճիշտ ա սաղի համար: Բարեբախտաբար, վերջերս նաև գիտությունն ա ցույց տալիս, որ բուեր ու արտույտներ իրոք գոյություն ունեն։

----------

Progart (28.07.2017), Աթեիստ (29.07.2017), Նաիրուհի (30.07.2017), Ներսես_AM (28.07.2017)

----------


## Progart

Քնելու ժամն ինձ համար «պարզել եմ», ես գրեթե միշտ 22։30-23։00֊ն քնի կարիք եմ զգում, արթնանում եմ 6-֊ին առանց զարթուցիչի։ /*Բայց ես ավելի հեշտ եմ սովորում, երբ ժամը 4։30֊5֊ին եմ արթնանում, մի ժամանակ ինձ ստիպում էի, որ արթնանամ էս ժամերին, հիմա չէ, որովհետև կրկնակի հոգնած էի լինում*/։

 Իսկ սուրճ խմում եմ առավոտյան բայց միանգամից երեքը ։Դ, հիմնականում սրանով էլ սահմանափակվում եմ։ /*հազվադեպ ցերեկը, երբ արդեն հոգնած եմ լինում ու չեմ կարողանում որևէ բանի վրա կենտրոնանալ*/։





> Մի էսպիսի հարց․ ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ ա, որ քնկոտություն ա սկսվել։ Ի՞նչ ֆիզիկական ակտիվություն ունես օրվա ընթացքում։ Ու քնելիս երազներ տեսնու՞մ ես։


 Արդեն,  10-11օր։/*Մի քիչ ավելի երևի, ուղղակի էս քանի օրն եմ սկսել ավելի ուժեղ զգալ, էն աստիճան, որ չեմ կարողանում որևէ գործի վրա կենտրոնանամ։*/
 Առավոտյան վեցից, մինչև երեկոյան տասը ես հիմնականում կարդում եմ կամ կոդ գրում, մի ժամ մարզվում, 30րոպե տնային գործեր։ Սա հիմնական վիճակս է, արդեն 2տարի երևի։ Երազները չեմ հիշում, արդեն երկար ժամանակ ինչ գիշերային քնի ընթացքում էլ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց դու նախորդ գրառումների մեջ գրել ես, որ սուրճից հրաժարվել ես։ Ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ ա, ինչ հրաժարվել ես։ Մեկ էլ քնկոտությունդ ե՞րբ ա սկսվում։ Առավոտյան որ արթնանում ես թա՞րմ ես, թե՞ հենց միանգամից քնկոտ ես։ Ու ո՞նց ես սնվում։

----------


## Progart

> Բայց դու նախորդ գրառումների մեջ գրել ես, որ սուրճից հրաժարվել ես։ Ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ ա, ինչ հրաժարվել ես։ Մեկ էլ քնկոտությունդ ե՞րբ ա սկսվում։ Առավոտյան որ արթնանում ես թա՞րմ ես, թե՞ հենց միանգամից քնկոտ ես։ Ու ո՞նց ես սնվում։


Սուրճից հրաժարվել եմ մոտ 3կամ 4օր, , մտածեցի, որ խանգարում ա գիշերը նորմալ քնելուն, դրա համար էլ ցերեկը քնի կարիք եմ զգում, /*չնայած 8ժամ քնում եմ նորմալ*/։  Էն վերևի սուրճի մասինը իմ սովորական վիճակի մասին էր։ Հրաժարվելը ժամանակավոր էր 
 1ից հետո արդեն քունս տանում է, եթե չքնեցի, մինչև 3֊ը ավելի եմ վատանում։ 
Իսկ առավոտյան թարմ եմ լինում։ 
  Ուտում եմ 2 կամ 3 անգամ։ Հիմնականում մրգեր։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սուրճից հրաժարվել եմ մոտ 3կամ 4օր, , մտածեցի, որ խանգարում ա գիշերը նորմալ քնելուն, դրա համար էլ ցերեկը քնի կարիք եմ զգում, /*չնայած 8ժամ քնում եմ նորմալ*/։  Էն վերևի սուրճի մասինը իմ սովորական վիճակի մասին էր։ Հրաժարվելը ժամանակավոր էր 
>  1ից հետո արդեն քունս տանում է, եթե չքնեցի, մինչև 3֊ը ավելի եմ վատանում։ 
> Իսկ առավոտյան թարմ եմ լինում։ 
>   Ուտում եմ 2 կամ 3 անգամ։ Հիմնականում մրգեր։


Մրգերից բացի ի՞նչ ես ուտում։ Էդ էլ ասա, ու ոնց որ պատկերը պարզ ա դառնում։

----------


## Progart

Մեկ֊մեկ մածուն, բայց քիչ։
 Այսինքն, ես հիմնակում մրգերով, սուրճով ու թեյով եմ բավարարվում։ Հա, մեկ էլ շատ ջուր եմ խմում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեկ֊մեկ մածուն, բայց քիչ։
>  Այսինքն, ես հիմնակում մրգերով, սուրճով ու թեյով եմ բավարարվում։ Հա, մեկ էլ շատ ջուր եմ խմում։


Դրանից էլ էդ վիճակում ես  :Smile:  Դու օրվա ընթացքում բավական լարված մտավոր աշխատանք ես կատարում, ինչի համար պետք ա նորմալ սնվել։ Պատկերավոր ասած, դու շինարարություն ես անում առանց նոր շինանյութ ներմուծելու։ Դրան էլ գումարենք, որ դեռահաս ես, այսինքն՝ աճող օրգանիզմ, հետևաբար քեզ սնունդ ա պետք։ Խորհուրդ կտայի մի քիչ բազմազան սնվել (ասենք, սպիտակուցներով հարուստ սնունդ ընդունել․ ձու, մսեղեն, կաթնամթերք, ընդեղեն և այլն): Մրգերն իհարկե լավ են, բայց մենակ իրենք իրենցով շատ քիչ են։
Իհարկե, շոգն էլ դեր ունի քնկոտության մեջ, ու երևի ախորժակդ էլ փակում ա։ Ամեն դեպքում, եթե քունդ տանում ա օրվա ընթացքում, կա՛մ սուրճ խմի, որ չտանի, կա՛մ կարճ քնի (ասենք, քսան րոպե): Ու եթե սնունդդ էլ կարգավորես, կամաց-կամաց կանցնի քնկոտությունդ։

----------

Progart (29.07.2017)

----------


## Progart

> Դրանից էլ էդ վիճակում ես  Դու օրվա ընթացքում բավական լարված մտավոր աշխատանք ես կատարում, ինչի համար պետք ա նորմալ սնվել։ Պատկերավոր ասած, դու շինարարություն ես անում առանց նոր շինանյութ ներմուծելու։ Դրան էլ գումարենք, որ դեռահաս ես, այսինքն՝ աճող օրգանիզմ, հետևաբար քեզ սնունդ ա պետք։ Խորհուրդ կտայի մի քիչ բազմազան սնվել (ասենք, սպիտակուցներով հարուստ սնունդ ընդունել․ ձու, մսեղեն, կաթնամթերք, ընդեղեն և այլն): Մրգերն իհարկե լավ են, բայց մենակ իրենք իրենցով շատ քիչ են։
> Իհարկե, շոգն էլ դեր ունի քնկոտության մեջ, ու երևի ախորժակդ էլ փակում ա։ Ամեն դեպքում, եթե քունդ տանում ա օրվա ընթացքում, կա՛մ սուրճ խմի, որ չտանի, կա՛մ կարճ քնի (ասենք, քսան րոպե): Ու եթե սնունդդ էլ կարգավորես, կամաց-կամաց կանցնի քնկոտությունդ։


 Շնորհակալ եմ։ Տեսնեմ ինչ կա սպիտակուցով հարուստ, մսեղենին փոխարինող ։Դ

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սունկ, լոբեղեն, կարծեմ՝ մակարոնեղեն, կաթնեղեն։

----------

Progart (29.07.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շնորհակալ եմ։ Տեսնեմ ինչ կա սպիտակուցով հարուստ, մսեղենին փոխարինող ։Դ


Ախ ասա դու համ էլ բուսակեր ես  :Jpit:  
Ամենալավ փոխարինիչը ձուն ա։ Եթե ձու էլ չես ուտում, կաթնամթերք։ Դե մնացածն Աթեիստն ասեց, մեկ էլ ոսպեղեն, գարոխ ու սիսեռ։

----------

Progart (29.07.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

Քանի որ քնի մասին ա թեման մէ հադմն իմ համար նոր բացահայտած հետաքրքիր բան գրեմ։ 
Մի հատ բան ասեմ էն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր սուրճով <<արթնանում>> են։ Փորձ են (միակողմանի կույր) անցկացրել, թե ոնց են ազդում պլացեբոն, առանց կոֆեինի սուրճը և կոֆեինով սուրճը։ Պարզվել ա, որ արդյունքները նույն են։ Խորհուրդ կտամ, որ սուրճը՝ ջրով կամ ատամները քիչ ներկող բաներով փոխարինեք։ Սենց էլի։

----------

reminilo (29.07.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քանի որ քնի մասին ա թեման մէ հադմն իմ համար նոր բացահայտած հետաքրքիր բան գրեմ։ 
> Մի հատ բան ասեմ էն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր սուրճով <<արթնանում>> են։ Փորձ են (միակողմանի կույր) անցկացրել, թե ոնց են ազդում պլացեբոն, առանց կոֆեինի սուրճը և կոֆեինով սուրճը։ Պարզվել ա, որ արդյունքները նույն են։ Խորհուրդ կտամ, որ սուրճը՝ ջրով կամ ատամները քիչ ներկող բաներով փոխարինեք։ Սենց էլի։


Եթե պլացեբոյով իմ ճնշումը 90/60-ից կդառնա 110/70, կանեմ  :Jpit:  Հղումը կտա՞ս հետազոտության։ Ինձ հետաքրքրեց, որտև գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ մի բան սխալ են արել։

----------


## GriFFin

> Եթե պլացեբոյով իմ ճնշումը 90/60-ից կդառնա 110/70, կանեմ  Հղումը կտա՞ս հետազոտության։ Ինձ հետաքրքրեց, որտև գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ մի բան սխալ են արել։


Գտնեմ` կտամ։ Կոնկրետ իմ վրա արդեն մի ամիս ա փորձեր եմ անում։ Ու հոյակապ եմ։ Սկզբում "սովորել" ա օրգանիզմս գաղափարի վրա էի հակված, բայց` նօ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գտնեմ` կտամ։ Կոնկրետ իմ վրա արդեն մի ամիս ա փորձեր եմ անում։ Ու հոյակապ եմ։ Սկզբում "սովորել" ա օրգանիզմս գաղափարի վրա էի հակված, բայց` նօ:


Մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում էլի, որտև նախ ինձ մոտ սուրճը ֆիզիոլոգիական ցուցանիշ ա փոխում: Հետո, պետք ա անպայման բավական խիտ լինի ու շատ․ փոքր դոզաները չեն ազդում: Ասենք մեկ-մեկ լինում ա, որ թանկ կաֆեների թիթիզ սուրճ եմ առնում, որն ահավոր խիտ ա թվում, բայց նույնքան քնած եմ մնում խմելուց հետո, որքան խմելուց առաջ:

----------


## GriFFin

> Մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում էլի, որտև նախ ինձ մոտ սուրճը ֆիզիոլոգիական ցուցանիշ ա փոխում: Հետո, պետք ա անպայման բավական խիտ լինի ու շատ․ փոքր դոզաները չեն ազդում: Ասենք մեկ-մեկ լինում ա, որ թանկ կաֆեների թիթիզ սուրճ եմ առնում, որն ահավոր խիտ ա թվում, բայց նույնքան քնած եմ մնում խմելուց հետո, որքան խմելուց առաջ:


Իմ մոտ առաջին շաբաթը դետոքսիկացիայի խայտառակ գլխացավ էր։ Մտածում էի, որ ճնշումիցս ա, բայց նորմալ էր։ Հետո ինքնաթիռ նստելուց առաջ խմեցի ու գլուխս չէր ցավում։ Ծովում, ընդհանրապես գլուխս չէր ցավում։ Չնայած նրան, որ քնում էր 4-5 ժամ։ Հիմա չեմ կարա ասել, որը ինչից ա, բայց ինչ եկել եմ Հայաստան` էլի խմում եմ։ Մյուս շաբաթ էլի սկսելու եմ չխմել։ Ի դեպ, նոր գուգլեցի ու լիքը գտա իմ ասած միտքը։ Մենակ աղբյուրները չնայեցի հոդվածների։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ մոտ առաջին շաբաթը դետոքսիկացիայի խայտառակ գլխացավ էր։ Մտածում էի, որ ճնշումիցս ա, բայց նորմալ էր։ Հետո ինքնաթիռ նստելուց առաջ խմեցի ու գլուխս չէր ցավում։ Ծովում, ընդհանրապես գլուխս չէր ցավում։ Չնայած նրան, որ քնում էր 4-5 ժամ։ Հիմա չեմ կարա ասել, որը ինչից ա, բայց ինչ եկել եմ Հայաստան` էլի խմում եմ։ Մյուս շաբաթ էլի սկսելու եմ չխմել։ Ի դեպ, նոր գուգլեցի ու լիքը գտա իմ ասած միտքը։ Մենակ աղբյուրները չնայեցի հոդվածների։


Դե մի հատ լինք դիր էլի, թե չէ ես էլ լիքը հետազոտություններ եմ կարդացել, որ մտավոր աշխատանք կատարող անձանց նույնիսկ օգուտ ա օրը մինչև երեք բաժակ սուրճը  :Jpit: 
Ես էլ եմ հազար ձև փորձել թարգել։ Ասենք մի շաբաթ քնկոտ ֆռֆռում եմ, հետո նորից սկսում խմել։ Իսկ սուրճ խմել սկսել եմ քսաներեք տարեկանից, իսկ մինչև էդ միշտ էի քնկոտ։ Լեկցիաների ժամանակ միշտ քնած էի։

----------


## LisBeth

Վաղուց մի հատ ուրիշ էքսպերիմենտ եմ անում։ Առաջ մի յոթ ութ բաժակ օրական խեղդում էի։ Հիմա դրան օրական 2,0 կոֆեինի բենզոատն ա փոխարինել, մի շաթ 1,0 առավոտը մի հատ էլ ցերեկվա կողմը։ Կես ժամ-քառասուն րոպեից ակտիվությունը սկսվում ա, ու տևում ա 7-8 ժամ։ Ախպերս ասում ա ոնց որ կոկաինից հելնես նստես հերոյինի վրա  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Սա էսօր Ֆեյսբուքում հանդիպեցի, մտածեցի` արժե էստեղ էլ դնել: 
Շատ կարևոր վիդեո էն մասին, թե ինչ վախենալու բաներ են տեղի ունենում մեր օրգանիզմի հետ քնի պակասի դեպքում։ Լսեք, սարսափեք ու լրջորեն մտածեք էս ամենի մասին։ Վերջում նաև խորհուրդ է տալիս, թե ինչ կարելի է անել քունը կարգավորելու համար։
Ընդամենը մի քանի րոպե է, մի ալարեք, նայեք, իսկապես շատ կարևոր է.

----------

Adam (03.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (02.09.2019), Varzor (03.09.2019), Արշակ (03.09.2019), Վիշապ (03.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սա էսօր Ֆեյսբուքում հանդիպեցի, մտածեցի` արժե էստեղ էլ դնել: 
> Շատ կարևոր վիդեո էն մասին, թե ինչ վախենալու բաներ են տեղի ունենում մեր օրգանիզմի հետ քնի պակասի դեպքում։ Լսեք, սարսափեք ու լրջորեն մտածեք էս ամենի մասին։ Վերջում նաև խորհուրդ է տալիս, թե ինչ կարելի է անել քունը կարգավորելու համար։
> Ընդամենը մի քանի րոպե է, մի ալարեք, նայեք, իսկապես շատ կարևոր է.


Լավն էր։ Լավ պորտատեղադրում ա էն գլուխ գովաններին, թե՝ չորս ժամ քունն ինձ հերիք ա։
Ու ասենք էս իրա ասածների մի մասը ես ինքս ինձ վրա եմ նկատել. որ ուսանող ժամանակ գիշերները արթուն պարապում էի, գնում քննության, առավոտը բան չէի հիշում։ Տենց սկսեցի կիսատ պարապած գնալ, բայց գոնե պարապածս հիշել։ Կամ որ գիշերային չվերթներից հետո միշտ հիվանդանում եմ։ Ասենք մարդ ո՞նց կարա էլի էս սաղ բաներն իրա սեփական մաշկի վրա չնկատի։ Թե՞ ուրիշներն ավելի դիմացկուն են։

----------

Adam (03.09.2019), Varzor (04.09.2019), Արշակ (03.09.2019), Վիշապ (04.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ո՞վ գիտի, ո՞նց կարելի է խորը քնի տևողությունը ավելացնել: Ես խրոնիկ քնի խանգարման պրոբլեմ ունեի, հիմա քչից շատից քնում եմ օրը 7-9 ժամ, REM քունս ըստ գարմինիս 2-4 ժամ է, բայց խորը քունը մաքսիմում 40 րոպե է: Նորման ասում են ժամուկեսից երկու ժամ պիտի լինի:
Քնի որակը ավելի կարևոր է, քան տևողությունը, մարդ կարող ա օրեկան 12 ժամ անհանգիստ, մակերեսային քուն ունենա ու մեռնի դրանից:

----------

Varzor (04.09.2019)

----------


## Արամ

> Ո՞վ գիտի, ո՞նց կարելի է խորը քնի տևողությունը ավելացնել: Ես խրոնիկ քնի խանգարման պրոբլեմ ունեի, հիմա քչից շատից քնում եմ օրը 7-9 ժամ, REM քունս ըստ գարմինիս 2-4 ժամ է, բայց խորը քունը մաքսիմում 40 րոպե է: Նորման ասում են ժամուկեսից երկու ժամ պիտի լինի:
> Քնի որակը ավելի կարևոր է, քան տևողությունը, մարդ կարող ա օրեկան 12 ժամ անհանգիստ, մակերեսային քուն ունենա ու մեռնի դրանից:


Ես էլ վախտին գառմինով քունս ստուգում։ Լինում էր որ խորը քունը ասենք 2 ժամ էր լինում, լինեում էր ընդհանրապես 30 րոպե ու որակական իմ վրա ոչ մի փոփոխություն չէի զգում։ Հետո թարգեցի դրան նայել։ Ինձ թվում ա էդքան էլ ճշգրիտ չեն դրա տվյալները։

----------

Վիշապ (05.09.2019)

----------


## Adam

> Ո՞վ գիտի, ո՞նց կարելի է խորը քնի տևողությունը ավելացնել: Ես խրոնիկ քնի խանգարման պրոբլեմ ունեի, հիմա քչից շատից քնում եմ օրը 7-9 ժամ, REM քունս ըստ գարմինիս 2-4 ժամ է, բայց խորը քունը մաքսիմում 40 րոպե է: Նորման ասում են ժամուկեսից երկու ժամ պիտի լինի:
> Քնի որակը ավելի կարևոր է, քան տևողությունը, մարդ կարող ա օրեկան 12 ժամ անհանգիստ, մակերեսային քուն ունենա ու մեռնի դրանից:


Մի բնական մեթոդ ասեմ, որ իմ վրա աշխատում ա: Իհարկե պիտի զգույշ լինել, որ չմրսել ու չհիվանդանալ ու մարմնին սովորացնել (շրջապատումս բոլորն էդպես են անում ու մարմինները ոնց որ թե սովորած լինի դրան). սենյակի ջերմաստիճանը բավական ցածր պիտի լինի: Աշնան ու ձմռան մասին ա հիմնականում խոսքս: Պատուհանն են մի քիչ կիսաբաց անում ու հովին մուշ-մուշ քնում են՝ տաք վերմակի տակ: Չգիտեմ ինչ ա անում էդ սառը օդը, բայց դրա տակ վերմակի մեջ մուշ-մուշ կուչ եկած վիճակում ես սկսել եմ ամենաարդյունավետ քունն ունենալ: 8 ժամ: Կարևոր ա՝ ժամը 22:00 քուն մտնելն ու 6-ին արթնանալը: Ամենաառողջ ֆրանսիացիների ռեժիմը դա ա: Որ ոչ ավելորդ քաշ են հավաքում, ոչ գլխացավեր ունեն, ոչ էլ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.09.2019), Վիշապ (05.09.2019)

----------


## Adam

Հա, մեկ էլ՝ բարձի ջերմաստիճանն ա շատ կարևոր: Պիտի սառը լինի: Չեք զգացե՞լ՝ սառը բարձի վրա ինչ ավելի խորը քուն ա մտնվում, քան տաք բարձի՞: Ու ընդհանրապես՝ սառը բարձն ավելի հաճելի ա ու ներվեր հանգստացնող:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի բնական մեթոդ ասեմ, որ իմ վրա աշխատում ա: Իհարկե պիտի զգույշ լինել, որ չմրսել ու չհիվանդանալ ու մարմնին սովորացնել (շրջապատումս բոլորն էդպես են անում ու մարմինները ոնց որ թե սովորած լինի դրան). սենյակի ջերմաստիճանը բավական ցածր պիտի լինի: Աշնան ու ձմռան մասին ա հիմնականում խոսքս: Պատուհանն են մի քիչ կիսաբաց անում ու հովին մուշ-մուշ քնում են՝ տաք վերմակի տակ: Չգիտեմ ինչ ա անում էդ սառը օդը, բայց դրա տակ վերմակի մեջ մուշ-մուշ կուչ եկած վիճակում ես սկսել եմ ամենաարդյունավետ քունն ունենալ: 8 ժամ: Կարևոր ա՝ ժամը 22:00 քուն մտնելն ու 6-ին արթնանալը: Ամենաառողջ ֆրանսիացիների ռեժիմը դա ա: Որ ոչ ավելորդ քաշ են հավաքում, ոչ գլխացավեր ունեն, ոչ էլ:


Էս վիդեոյում հենց ջերմաստիճանի մասին ասում ա։ Քնելու համար մարմինը պիտի ջերմաստիճանն իջեցնի։ Եթե շրջապատում հով ա, ավելի հեշտ ա դա անում։
Իսկ քնելու ճիշտ ժամեր չկան։ Դա բավական անհատական ա։ Ավելին ասեմ՝ հենց վեցին արթնանալը բավական անառողջ բան ա։ Էս թեմայում մի տեղ հոդվածներ եմ դրել դրա մասին։

----------

Adam (04.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ քնելու ճիշտ ժամեր չկան։ Դա բավական անհատական ա։


ԻՀԿ, էդ մասով բնությունն ու կենսաբանությունը քեզ հետ համամիտ չեն։
Մարդը նույնպես կենսաբանական ժամացույց ունի, որն ի դեպ *անհատական* կարելի է կարգաբերել՝ երկար տարիների փորձի շնորհիվ, բայց արի ու տես, որ էդ կարգաբերումները բնական պրոցեսների հետ այդքան էլ զուգահեռ չեն քայլում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ԻՀԿ, էդ մասով բնությունն ու կենսաբանությունը քեզ հետ համամիտ չեն։
> Մարդը նույնպես կենսաբանական ժամացույց ունի, որն ի դեպ *անհատական* կարելի է կարգաբերել՝ երկար տարիների փորձի շնորհիվ, բայց արի ու տես, որ էդ կարգաբերումները բնական պրոցեսների հետ այդքան էլ զուգահեռ չեն քայլում։


Ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչ բնության ու կենսաբանության մասին ես ասում ու որտեղից քեզ էդպիսի տվյալներ, բայց քնի ժամերը, ինչպես և այլ ֆիզիոլոգիական պարամետրեր (զարկերակային ճնշում, սրտի զարկեր րոպեում, հեմոգլոբին արյան մեջ և այլն) մի մարդուց մյուսը խիստ տատանվում են՝ իհարկե սահմանված նորմայի պայմաններում։ Ավելին՝ որոշակի իրավիճակներում նաև նույն անձի մոտ են փոփոխություններ լինում։ Մեջբերում եմ հին գրառումս, մեջն էլ հղում մի գիտահանրամատչելի հոդվածի, որտեղ մանրամասն բացատրվում ա քնելու ռիթմի՝ խիստ անհատական լինելու գիտական հիմնավորումները։




> Իհարկե չեմ ասում՝ գիշերը ցերեկ սարքել, ցերեկը՝ գիշեր: Բայց անգամ քնելու ու արթնանալու ժամերն են խիստ անհատական: Տո նույնիսկ նույն անհատի մոտ կարա փոխվի՝ կախված տարվա եղանակից, աշխարհագրական դիրքից ու զբաղվածության տեսակից: Չգիտեմ՝ ով ա ժամանակին որոշել, թե երբ պետք ա արթնանալ ու երբ պետք ա աշխատանքային օրը սկսել, բայց դա կործանարար հետևանքների ա բերել, որովհետև մարդիկ ուղղակի տարբեր են, ու դա պետք ա հասկանալ: Ասենք ես սաղ կյանքս մտածել եմ, որ սխալ եմ ապրում: Ինձ համար միշտ խնդիր ա էղել ութից առաջ արթնանալը ու տասից առաջ մտավոր աշխատանք կատարելը: Ի վերջո հանգել եմ էն եզրակացության, որ էդ սաղ տուֆտոց ա, չկա մի ժամ, որը ճիշտ ա սաղի համար: Բարեբախտաբար, վերջերս նաև գիտությունն ա ցույց տալիս, որ բուեր ու արտույտներ իրոք գոյություն ունեն։

----------

Varzor (04.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչ բնության ու կենսաբանության մասին ես ասում ու որտեղից քեզ էդպիսի տվյալներ, բայց քնի ժամերը, ինչպես և այլ ֆիզիոլոգիական պարամետրեր (զարկերակային ճնշում, սրտի զարկեր րոպեում, հեմոգլոբին արյան մեջ և այլն) մի մարդուց մյուսը խիստ տատանվում են՝ իհարկե սահմանված նորմայի պայմաններում։ Ավելին՝ որոշակի իրավիճակներում նաև նույն անձի մոտ են փոփոխություններ լինում։ Մեջբերում եմ հին գրառումս, մեջն էլ հղում մի գիտահանրամատչելի հոդվածի, որտեղ մանրամասն բացատրվում ա քնելու ռիթմի՝ խիստ անհատական լինելու գիտական հիմնավորումները։


Իրար ճիշտ չենք հասկանում։ Ես համամիտ եմ, որ քնի ժամը, տևողությունն ու որակը պայմանավորված են նաև խիստ անհատական գործոններով։ Բայց ընդհանուր պատկերի մեջ վերցրած էդ "անհատականությունները" շատ փոքր մաս են կազմում։ Ոնքանով կարդացել եմ, կան մարդիկ, որ ընդհանրապես չեն քնում։
Կապ ունի ամեն ինչ՝ սկասած քնելու տեղի կառուցվածքային նյութերից ու վերջացրած նրանով, թե ինչ ես կերել։
Բայց խոսքը ընդհանուր կենսաբանական պրոցեսների մասին էր։ Օրինակ՝ որոշ հորմոնների արտազատում, նյարդային համակարգի զգայունություն, լուսավորության ազդեցություն և այլն։
Մեկա, մենք էլ ենք մեր օրգանիզմով կենդանի և մեծամասամբ ենթարկվում ենք կենդանական աշխարհի օրինաչափությունների։ Դա բնավ չի բացառում անհատականությունն ու բացառությունները  :Dntknw:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իրար ճիշտ չենք հասկանում։ Ես համամիտ եմ, որ քնի ժամը, տևողությունն ու որակը պայմանավորված են նաև խիստ անհատական գործոններով։ Բայց ընդհանուր պատկերի մեջ վերցրած էդ "անհատականությունները" շատ փոքր մաս են կազմում։ Ոնքանով կարդացել եմ, կան մարդիկ, որ ընդհանրապես չեն քնում։
> Կապ ունի ամեն ինչ՝ սկասած քնելու տեղի կառուցվածքային նյութերից ու վերջացրած նրանով, թե ինչ ես կերել։
> Բայց խոսքը ընդհանուր կենսաբանական պրոցեսների մասին էր։ Օրինակ՝ որոշ հորմոնների արտազատում, նյարդային համակարգի զգայունություն, լուսավորության ազդեցություն և այլն։
> Մեկա, մենք էլ ենք մեր օրգանիզմով կենդանի և մեծամասամբ ենթարկվում ենք կենդանական աշխարհի օրինաչափությունների։ Դա բնավ չի բացառում անհատականությունն ու բացառությունները


Դե սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ նորման կարա տատանվի ասենք երեկոյան իննից մինչև տասներկուսը֊մեկը, իսկ առավոտյան արթնանալը՝ յոթից մինչև տասը։ Այսինքն, բավական լայն տատանումներ կան, իսկ որոշ տեղերում գործը, օրինակ, ուղիղ ժամը ութից ա սկսվում։ Էն անձը, ում անհատական ժամացույցը էդ ժամին դեռ քնած ա, ուզում ա հիսուն տարի նույն գործն անի, մեկ ա, ժամը ութին քնած ա լինելու։

----------

Varzor (04.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Դե սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ նորման կարա տատանվի ասենք երեկոյան իննից մինչև տասներկուսը֊մեկը, իսկ առավոտյան արթնանալը՝ յոթից մինչև տասը։ Այսինքն, բավական լայն տատանումներ կան, իսկ որոշ տեղերում գործը, օրինակ, ուղիղ ժամը ութից ա սկսվում։ Էն անձը, ում անհատական ժամացույցը էդ ժամին դեռ քնած ա, ուզում ա հիսուն տարի նույն գործն անի, մեկ ա, ժամը ութին քնած ա լինելու։


Միանշանակ համամիտ եմ։ Ու էդ դեպքում "փրկությունը" մեկն է՝ գտնել գործ, որ անձնական բիոռիթմի հետ համընկնի  :Cool: 

Հ․Գ․
Ես էլ եմ "բու" և երկար տարիներ քնել եմ օրական 4-5 ժամ, երբեմն էլ երկու օրվա մեջ 5-6 ժամ։ Ժամանակին որևէ բան չէի զգում, բայց դե տարիներն իրենց դերը խաղացին  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միանշանակ համամիտ եմ։ Ու էդ դեպքում "փրկությունը" մեկն է՝ գտնել գործ, որ անձնական բիոռիթմի հետ համընկնի 
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Ես էլ եմ "բու" և երկար տարիներ քնել եմ օրական 4-5 ժամ, երբեմն էլ երկու օրվա մեջ 5-6 ժամ։ Ժամանակին որևէ բան չէի զգում, բայց դե տարիներն իրենց դերը խաղացին


Կամ էլ գործատուները պետք ա մի քիչ ճկուն լինեն  :LOL:  Ասենք մեզ մոտ առավոտը ութից դասեր կան։ Ո՛չ դասախոսը, ո՛չ ուսանողները արթուն չեն էդ ժամին։ 

Դե 4-5-6 ժամը մի քիչ շատ քիչ ա, քրոնիկ քնապակաս ա։ Անհատական նորմաները 7-9 ժամի արանքում ա, տարիքի հետ էլ փոխվում ա։

----------

Varzor (04.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Կամ էլ գործատուները պետք ա մի քիչ ճկուն լինեն  Ասենք մեզ մոտ առավոտը ութից դասեր կան։ Ո՛չ դասախոսը, ո՛չ ուսանողները արթուն չեն էդ ժամին։


Դե ամեն գործատու չէ, որ իրեն կարող է ճկունություն թույլ տալ։ Պատկերացնում ես, ասենք հրշեջները կամ զինվորները ճկուն գրաֆիկով քնեն ու զարթնեն  :LOL: 
Միշտ մոտս հարց է առաջացրել, թե ինչու են դասերը շուտ սկսվում։ Չէ ո՞ր երկրորդ հերթ հասկացություն էլ կա, երեկոյան կրթություն կար ժամանակին։
Ու հետո հասկացա, որ համակարգն իր համար կառավարելի և ստանդարտ կաղապարով է պահանջում։ Որքան շուտ զարթնես, այնքան շատ կարող ես բանել ստանդարտ գործատուի համար։
Պապս էլ մի խոսք ուներ․ "Կյանքում շահում է առավոտ շուտ զարթնողը, մեկ էլ շուտ ամուսնացողը" Ստացվում է ես էդ շահերից զրկված եմ  :LOL:  Էդ խոսքն ըստ իս կաղապարային միջավայրն է "շահեցնում", կամ էլ ընդհանրապես գալիս է վաղ միջնադարից։



> Դե 4-5-6 ժամը մի քիչ շատ քիչ ա, քրոնիկ քնապակաս ա։ Անհատական նորմաները 7-9 ժամի արանքում ա, տարիքի հետ էլ փոխվում ա։


Ես զգում եմ, որ երբեմն 10-12 ժամն էլ է քիչ լինում՝ կախված նախորդ օրվա բեռնվածությունից։ Մի 4-5 տարի առաջ հեչ պետքս չէր՝ 48 ժամ չէի քնում ու չէի նեղվում, բայց հիմա 48 ժամ չքնելու դեպքում ուղղակի օդերով եմ լինում։ Դե ծերացել եմ, հո զոռով չի  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի բնական մեթոդ ասեմ, որ իմ վրա աշխատում ա: Իհարկե պիտի զգույշ լինել, որ չմրսել ու չհիվանդանալ ու մարմնին սովորացնել (շրջապատումս բոլորն էդպես են անում ու մարմինները ոնց որ թե սովորած լինի դրան). սենյակի ջերմաստիճանը բավական ցածր պիտի լինի: Աշնան ու ձմռան մասին ա հիմնականում խոսքս: Պատուհանն են մի քիչ կիսաբաց անում ու հովին մուշ-մուշ քնում են՝ տաք վերմակի տակ: Չգիտեմ ինչ ա անում էդ սառը օդը, բայց դրա տակ վերմակի մեջ մուշ-մուշ կուչ եկած վիճակում ես սկսել եմ ամենաարդյունավետ քունն ունենալ: 8 ժամ: Կարևոր ա՝ ժամը 22:00 քուն մտնելն ու 6-ին արթնանալը: Ամենաառողջ ֆրանսիացիների ռեժիմը դա ա: Որ ոչ ավելորդ քաշ են հավաքում, ոչ գլխացավեր ունեն, ոչ էլ:


Աչքիս` դու վիդեոն չես նայել, հա:




> Հա, մեկ էլ՝ բարձի ջերմաստիճանն ա շատ կարևոր: Պիտի սառը լինի: Չեք զգացե՞լ՝ սառը բարձի վրա ինչ ավելի խորը քուն ա մտնվում, քան տաք բարձի՞: Ու ընդհանրապես՝ սառը բարձն ավելի հաճելի ա ու ներվեր հանգստացնող:


Էս բարձի պահը լավ չեմ հասկանում: Բարձի տաքն ու սառը ո՞րն ա: Բարձը սառն ա լինում, քանի դեռ վրան չես պառկել, իսկ հետո տաքանում ա  :LOL: : Դու ինչ-որ ձև գիտե՞ս բարձը մշտապես սառը պահելու: Թե՞ տենց հատուկ բարձեր կան, որ ներսից ինչ-որ կերպ սառեցվում են:

----------

Adam (04.09.2019), Varzor (05.09.2019)

----------


## Adam

> Աչքիս` դու վիդեոն չես նայել, հա:
> 
> 
> Էս բարձի պահը լավ չեմ հասկանում: Բարձի տաքն ու սառը ո՞րն ա: Բարձը սառն ա լինում, քանի դեռ վրան չես պառկել, իսկ հետո տաքանում ա : Դու ինչ-որ ձև գիտե՞ս բարձը մշտապես սառը պահելու: Թե՞ տենց հատուկ բարձեր կան, որ ներսից ինչ-որ կերպ սառեցվում են:


չեմ նայել վիդեոն ճիշտն ասած  :Jpit:  (բայց շնորհակալություն էի դրել. ա՜՜՜յ կեղծավորությունս ո՛րտեղ բռնվե՜ց :ճճ) … նույնն էր ասվում վիդեոյու՞մ (հավես չունեմ նայեմ… :դ )

 :Jpit:  հա՛, եթե արթուն էղած վախտ բարձս տաքանա՝ չեմ կարա քուն մտնեմ: Սառնությունը ռելաքս ա, չես կարծու՞մ: 
Ես ամեն հինգ րոպեն մեկ շուռ եմ տալիս ու դեմքս հպում եմ բարձի մյուս երեսին, որ էդ սառնությունից մուշ-մուշ քունս գա:  :Jpit:  

Առանց դրա չեմ կարա: Բայց նենց մի կայֆ կոնֆորտ ա, չես պատկերացնի )))

հ.գ. ինձ մի հատ գրելկա բարձ ա պետք, բայց սառը պահելու համար  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> չեմ նայել վիդեոն ճիշտն ասած  (բայց շնորհակալություն էի դրել. ա՜՜՜յ կեղծավորությունս ո՛րտեղ բռնվե՜ց :ճճ) … նույնն էր ասվում վիդեոյու՞մ (հավես չունեմ նայեմ… :դ )


Վիդեոյում սկզբում խոսում ա քնի պակասի զարզանդելի հետևանքների մասին, հետո խորհուրդներ ա տալիս, թե ինչ անել քունը կարգավորելու համար, որոնց թվում նշում ա նաև ցածր ջերմաստիճանը` որպես առողջ քնի գրավական: Բայց իզուր չես նայել, չորս րոպե էլ չի տևում, հաստատ չես ձանձրանա, երաշխավորում եմ: Մի երկու րոպեում ահագին ինֆո ա տալիս:




> հա՛, եթե արթուն էղած վախտ բարձս տաքանա՝ չեմ կարա քուն մտնեմ: Սառնությունը ռելաքս ա, չես կարծու՞մ: 
> Ես ամեն հինգ րոպեն մեկ շուռ եմ տալիս ու դեմքս հպում եմ բարձի մյուս երեսին, որ էդ սառնությունից մուշ-մուշ քունս գա:  
> 
> Առանց դրա չեմ կարա: Բայց նենց մի կայֆ կոնֆորտ ա, չես պատկերացնի )))
> 
> հ.գ. ինձ մի հատ գրելկա բարձ ա պետք, բայց սառը պահելու համար


Այ մարդ, պատկերացնելը ո՞րն ա, էդ բոլորն էլ գիտեն  :Jpit: : Ուղղակի նենց ասեցիր` կարևոր ա սառը բարձը, կարծես էդ հատուկ բարձի տեսակ ա, որից արժե առնել ու ունենալ: Ես մի ժամանակ շոգ եղանակին շատ էի նեղվում, որ բարձս տաքանում էր, քո պես հա շրջում էի, գլխիս տեղն էի փոխում, որ հնարավորինս սառը մակերեսի վրա լինի դեմքս, բայց հիմա էլ տենց չեմ զգում հատուկ սառի պահանջ, չգիտեմ: Բայց որ ընդհանուր սենյակի ջերմաստիճանը ցածրոտ ա լինում, հատկապես որ բաց պատուհանից էլ մի քիչ հով ա փչում, իհարկե, շատ հավես ա:

----------

Adam (04.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ամեն գործատու չէ, որ իրեն կարող է ճկունություն թույլ տալ։ Պատկերացնում ես, ասենք հրշեջները կամ զինվորները ճկուն գրաֆիկով քնեն ու զարթնեն 
> Միշտ մոտս հարց է առաջացրել, թե ինչու են դասերը շուտ սկսվում։ Չէ ո՞ր երկրորդ հերթ հասկացություն էլ կա, երեկոյան կրթություն կար ժամանակին։
> Ու հետո հասկացա, որ համակարգն իր համար կառավարելի և ստանդարտ կաղապարով է պահանջում։ Որքան շուտ զարթնես, այնքան շատ կարող ես բանել ստանդարտ գործատուի համար։
> Պապս էլ մի խոսք ուներ․ "Կյանքում շահում է առավոտ շուտ զարթնողը, մեկ էլ շուտ ամուսնացողը" Ստացվում է ես էդ շահերից զրկված եմ  Էդ խոսքն ըստ իս կաղապարային միջավայրն է "շահեցնում", կամ էլ ընդհանրապես գալիս է վաղ միջնադարից։


Դե հա, պարզ ա, որ ոստիկան, հրշեջ, բժիշկ, բուժքույր ու մյուս մասնագիտությունները, որ հերթապահություններով են, չես կարա ճկունությամբ անես։ Բայց կան օրինակ լիքը օֆիսային աշխատատեղեր, որտեղ գործատուն պահանջում ա ժամը իննին ներկայանալ։ Կամ հենց թեկուզ համալսարանի դասերը, որ ութին են դնում։ Էս ամենը շատ հեշտ ա մի քիչ ուշ դնել. եթե դասը տասին սկսվեց, շուտ արթնացողն էլ չի տուժում, ուշ արթնացողն էլ։ Ու հա, էս քնի հետազոտություն անողներն էլ են ասում, որ էս շուտ արթնանալը, քսաներորդ դարասկզբի կապիտալիստների հորինած դեբիլությունն ա, ու հիմա տակից չեն կարում դուրս գալ։

----------

Varzor (05.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս բարձի պահը լավ չեմ հասկանում: Բարձի տաքն ու սառը ո՞րն ա: Բարձը սառն ա լինում, քանի դեռ վրան չես պառկել, իսկ հետո տաքանում ա : Դու ինչ-որ ձև գիտե՞ս բարձը մշտապես սառը պահելու: Թե՞ տենց հատուկ բարձեր կան, որ ներսից ինչ-որ կերպ սառեցվում են:


Կարաս նաև լրացուցիչ բարձ պահես անկողնում  :Jpit:  Ես օրինակ տենց եմ անում։ Հենց մեկը տաքանում ա, անցնում եմ մյուսին։ Ու տենց շարունակ։ Եթե լրացուցիչ բարձ չկա, վերմակն ա էդ դերը կատարում  :Jpit:

----------

Adam (05.09.2019), Varzor (05.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես էլ վախտին գառմինով քունս ստուգում։ Լինում էր որ խորը քունը ասենք 2 ժամ էր լինում, լինեում էր ընդհանրապես 30 րոպե ու որակական իմ վրա ոչ մի փոփոխություն չէի զգում։ Հետո թարգեցի դրան նայել։ Ինձ թվում ա էդքան էլ ճշգրիտ չեն դրա տվյալները։


Իմ պարագայում մի քիչ վայթե կորելացվում ա ինքնազգացողությանս հետ: Չնայած ես կարող ա տագնապային խանգարումներ ունեմ, նայում եմ տվյալներին, վատանում եմ :Ճ

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա, մեկ էլ՝ բարձի ջերմաստիճանն ա շատ կարևոր: Պիտի սառը լինի: Չեք զգացե՞լ՝ սառը բարձի վրա ինչ ավելի խորը քուն ա մտնվում, քան տաք բարձի՞: Ու ընդհանրապես՝ սառը բարձն ավելի հաճելի ա ու ներվեր հանգստացնող:


Ես հնդկաձավարով բարձի վրա եմ քնում, բայց հիմա մտքովս անցնում ա մի քիչ սառնարանում պահել, քնելուց առաջ :Ճ

----------

Adam (05.09.2019), Varzor (05.09.2019)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարաս նաև լրացուցիչ բարձ պահես անկողնում  Ես օրինակ տենց եմ անում։ Հենց մեկը տաքանում ա, անցնում եմ մյուսին։ Ու տենց շարունակ։ Եթե լրացուցիչ բարձ չկա, վերմակն ա էդ դերը կատարում


Հա, մամաս էլ ա տենց անում  :LOL: : Ի դեպ, մենք ամռանն էլ ենք հաստ վերմակով քնում` հենց վերմակը գրկելու ու հովանալու նպատակով, ոչ թե ծածկվելու  :Jpit: : 
Բայց ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում. դուք ամբողջ գիշեր տենց բարձ փոխելո՞վ եք զբաղված: Սկզբում, երբ դեռ նոր եք պառկել քնելու, հասկանալի ա, բայց քնելուց հետո եթե բարձ փոխելու կարիք ա լինում անընդհատ, ուրեմն նորմալ չեք քնում: Մեկ էլ հետաքրքիր ա, խոսքը մենակ շոգ եղանակի մասի՞ն ա, թե՞ ցանկացած եղանակի էլ տենց սառը բարձի կարիք եք զգում:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Սառը բարձ,բարակ դոշակ,սետկով կռավատ,երկրորդ յառուս,ֆիլան,ֆստան,բեֆան......էս սաղ անկապ բաներ են,իմ քնի հետ խնդիրները կապված են մտածելու հետ,տենց պառկում եմ ու մտածում,եթե բախտս բերի 2֊3 ժամվա ընթացքում կքնեմ,եթե բախտս չբերի մինչև լուս արթուն կմնամ,ասենք երեկ լուսաբացը դիմավորեցի,բայց հա սառը բարձը դզումա,բայց ձեր գրառումներից երկու տող եմ կարդացել,եթե թեմայի մեջ չէի ներող  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, մամաս էլ ա տենց անում : Ի դեպ, մենք ամռանն էլ ենք հաստ վերմակով քնում` հենց վերմակը գրկելու ու հովանալու նպատակով, ոչ թե ծածկվելու : 
> Բայց ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում. դուք ամբողջ գիշեր տենց բարձ փոխելո՞վ եք զբաղված: Սկզբում, երբ դեռ նոր եք պառկել քնելու, հասկանալի ա, բայց քնելուց հետո եթե բարձ փոխելու կարիք ա լինում անընդհատ, ուրեմն նորմալ չեք քնում: Մեկ էլ հետաքրքիր ա, խոսքը մենակ շոգ եղանակի մասի՞ն ա, թե՞ ցանկացած եղանակի էլ տենց սառը բարձի կարիք եք զգում:


Բուձիլնիկ եմ դնում, ժամը մեկ արթնանում եմ, որ բարձ փոխեմ  :LOL: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, բարձ փոխելու համար արթնանալ բացարձակ պետք չի  :Jpit:  Դա քնի մեջ ա կատարվում։ Գիշերը մի բարձով քնում ես, առավոտը մյուսի վրա արթնանում։ Թե գիշերն ինչքան տեղափոխություն ա էղել, մնում ա հանելուկ։ Կարող ա շատ֊շատ մի երկու անգամ ջուր խմելու կամ զուգարան գնալու համար արթնանալուց էլ փոխեմ։

----------


## Varzor

> ․․․իմ քնի հետ խնդիրները կապված են մտածելու հետ,տենց պառկում եմ ու մտածում,եթե բախտս բերի 2֊3 ժամվա ընթացքում կքնեմ,եթե բախտս չբերի մինչև լուս արթուն կմնամ,ասենք երեկ լուսաբացը դիմավորեցի,բայց հա սառը բարձը դզումա,բայց ձեր գրառումներից երկու տող եմ կարդացել,եթե թեմայի մեջ չէի ներող


Յոհան ջան, աշխարհի բոլոր խնդիրներն են կապված մտածելու հետ  :Wink: 

Ի՞նչ անում առողջ տղամարդը սաղ քշեր, Մտածըմա ․․․  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> …Գիշերը մի բարձով քնում ես, առավոտը մյուսի վրա արթնանում։ ...


Իսկ եղե՞լ է, որ մի տեղ քնեք, մի այլ տեղ արթնանաք։

----------


## Freeman

> Իսկ եղե՞լ է, որ մի տեղ քնեք, մի այլ տեղ արթնանաք։


Փողոցում քնել, հիվանդանոցում արթնանալը հաշիվ ա՞ ։Դ

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.09.2019), Varzor (06.09.2019), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2019)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես ընդհանրապես միշտ լավ քնող եմ եղել: Այսինքն` եթե կողքից խանգարող բան չի եղել, քունս նորմալ ա եղել. ոչ պառկելուց հետո քնելն ա խնդիր եղել (միշտ անկողին մտնելուն պես միանգամից քնել եմ), ոչ էլ գիշերն եմ արթնացել ու անքնությունից տառապել: Երեխա ունենալուց հետո, գիշերային կերակրումների պատճառով, երբ հաճախակի արթնանում էի, հատկապես երկրորդից հետո քունս ահագին խաթարվել ա. հիմա որ գիշերները չեմ կերակրում, մեկ ա, արթնանում եմ առնվազն մի անգամ: Պատահում ա` մի երկու-երեք անգամ արթնանում եմ, հետո նորից քնում, սա երևի նորմալ ա ինչ-որ չափով, համենայնդեպս, սրա հետ կապված բողոքներ չունեմ, որ միշտ գոնե տենց լինի, շատ գոհ կլինեմ, բայց պատահում ա, ու վերջերս բավական հաճախ, երբ արթնանում եմ ժամը երեքի կողմերը ու մոտ երկու-երեք ժամ չեմ կարողանում քնել  :Sad: : Արդյունքում քնի լուրջ պակաս եմ ունենում, ինչը, թեև վեր կենալուց հետո ու ընդհանրապես օրվա ընթացքում հիմնականում չեմ զգում, բայց գիտեմ, որ իրականում ահագին վատ հետևանքներ կարող ա ունենալ, ու էդ միտքը շատ ա անհանգստացնում: Առայժմ մենակ հիշողությանս վրա եմ զգում ազդեցությունը. վերջերս նոր ինֆորմացիա ուղեղս ոնց որ չկարողանա պահել  :Sad: : Ասենք, եթե մի երկու շաբաթ ամեն օր շատ քիչ քնեմ, նոր կարող ա ֆիզիկապես վատ զգամ, թույլ լինեմ և այլն:

Ի դեպ, ինտերնետում որոնեցի գիշերը մոտավորապես էդ ժամին արթնանալու մասին, ինչ պատճառ ասես գրված էր` ֆիզիկական խնդիրներից մինչև հոգեբանական պատճառներ, նույնիսկ հոգևոր  :LOL: : Ասեմ, որ արթնանում եմ, առնվազն իմ կարծիքով, լրիվ առանց պատճառի, այսինքն` ինչ-որ ֆիզիկական ցավ, անհարմարություն կամ այլ անհանգստացնող զգացողություն չի լինում, որ ստիպի արթնանալ: Դե, մտքեր, անհանգստություններ լինում են երբեմն, բայց չգիտեմ` ինչքանով ա արթնանալս դրանցով պայմանավորված, որովհետև հաճախ արթնանում եմ նաև նենց դեպքերում, երբ էդ պահին որևէ լրջորեն անհանգստացնող միտք չեմ ունենում:
Հիմա էս անընդհատ նույն ժամին արթնանալն ու ժամերով քնել չկարողանալը ինչի՞ց կարող ա լինել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բուձիլնիկ եմ դնում, ժամը մեկ արթնանում եմ, որ բարձ փոխեմ 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, բարձ փոխելու համար արթնանալ բացարձակ պետք չի  Դա քնի մեջ ա կատարվում։ Գիշերը մի բարձով քնում ես, առավոտը մյուսի վրա արթնանում։ Թե գիշերն ինչքան տեղափոխություն ա էղել, մնում ա հանելուկ։ Կարող ա շատ֊շատ մի երկու անգամ ջուր խմելու կամ զուգարան գնալու համար արթնանալուց էլ փոխեմ։


Հըմ, ինձ մոտ գիշերները ոչ տենց ակտիվ գործողություններ են լինում, ոչ էլ դրա հետևանքով առաջացած հանելուկներ  :LOL: : Ամեն շարժումս միշտ գիտակցում եմ:

----------


## Varzor

> Փողոցում քնել, հիվանդանոցում արթնանալը հաշիվ ա՞ ։Դ


Էն էլ ինչ հաշիվ ա` խոշոր  :Smile: 
Բա որ մի երկրում քնում ես, մյուսում արթնանում? Սըբանումա, մանավանդ որ չես էլ գիտակցում, որ ուրիշ երկիր ես իջել ու թվում է, թե դեռ չես արթնացել  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (07.09.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Քունս հետա եկե  :Shok:  3 տարվա դադարից հետո  :Shok: 
Սրան բացատրություն կա՞

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քունս հետա եկե  3 տարվա դադարից հետո 
> Սրան բացատրություն կա՞


Ինձ թվում է, էս երգը լսելը թարկելուց ա, ես էլ թարկեցի, ինձ էլ օգնեց.

----------

Varzor (29.12.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քունս հետա եկե  3 տարվա դադարից հետո 
> Սրան բացատրություն կա՞


Մեծացել ես  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (04.01.2020), Varzor (04.01.2020), Նաիրուհի (06.01.2020)

----------

